# Sex and Ecstasy?



## Hedonist9

*Whose had GREAT Sex on X..*

Whose had great sex on X?  

And whats made it so great?

(yes I know there ae archive on X Sex, but they haven't adressed this)

My gf and I are hoping to have one of those wekends.  We'ld love you thoughts!


----------



## XTC smokey

The hardest peak i have ever had was when i was fucking my girlfriend in the shower while i was rolling. Fucking without a condom makes it better. I fucked the hell out of her and nutted inside her and I peaked so HARD it was amazing.

My .02 cents


----------



## Heirarchy

I'd rather just cuddle naked while rolling.
:/


----------



## Rozinski

i once came while i just started peaking .... mind blowing it was seriously a 30 min orgasim


----------



## buttnaked

*Sex on X*

My wife and i always look forward to having sex on x. I'm not blowin my own trumpet (pardon the pun) but she has far more orgasms whilst on x, but I put that down to me lasting longer also. I also find that my orgasms are much better whilst rollin.


----------



## indelibleface

I love sex on MDMA, but it's almost better to explore other ways of pleasuring your partner aside from straight sex, mostly because it's hard for a male to "get up" during a roll. It still feels great, it's just incredibly difficult to remain hard long enough for it to be useful during intercourse.


----------



## intothevoid

^ sex + E + Viagra


----------



## UltimaWeapon

meh, i cant ever finish when im rolling. but i can stay hard forever. good for her, not for me


----------



## synaestasia420

it's impossible for me to bust until prior 3 hours of taking the pill. but besides that, i always have crazy rolling sex with my girlfriend. not to mention the day after rolling sex is always great too.


----------



## scatterbrain

had sex on the comedown and that was awesome.  i've never had sex while fully rolling (eye wiggles, jaw clenching, etc.)  shit, i could only imagine how that would be...  extremely overwhelming that's for sure


----------



## Rated E

MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!





not really, i just wanted to be cool


----------



## The Real Fatman

I got a blowjob whilst rolling it was fucking awsome. then the chicks dad came home threatened me with a shotgun and I jumped out the window.


----------



## professorsickboy

> I got a blowjob whilst rolling it was fucking awsome. then the chicks dad came home threatened me with a shotgun and I jumped out the window.


^ ROFL. No, i've actually never been able to have sex whilst rolling. I just cant get it all the way up.  Wanted to though many times.


----------



## Lorri

Well I'm a girl and I have to say that sex just doesn't appeal to me when i'm on E. I find kissing, very softly and slowly much much nicer. And tickles on my back and neck feel great. I also like to cuddle when I'm coming down but full on sex, I'd rather wait till i'm sober.


----------



## methyl

omg you brang back so many memories. 

it was normally on come down.. made me come up again though.


----------



## Tiesto

Haven't done it yet.....


Soon hopefully


----------



## deroxor

I cant seem to get off...... if i can even get it up.

alcohol works better IMO


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

ahh yes, what a grand experience it was.  i haven't been able to do it again but rest assured, i will some day.


----------



## indicastrain

MDMA+sex=Rocco Sifredi!!!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ lol!


----------



## axl blaze

I love having sex while I'm high on E. or even better, blowjobs. luckily I don't have very many problems with keeping it up, and it prolly helps that if my partner rolls with me (at all) she will only take like half a pill or at the most a full pill. so I am usually rolling balls and she will be like kinda high.


----------



## OhNoAmanda

Hahha, they need to make a porn called

"You're body on X"


----------



## junglejuice

XTC smokey said:
			
		

> The hardest peak i have ever had was when i was fucking my girlfriend in the shower while i was rolling. Fucking without a condom makes it better. I fucked the hell out of her and nutted inside her and I peaked so HARD it was amazing.
> 
> My .02 cents



That post made me just burst out laughing.

I dunno... I think it was the ".02 cents" part

LOL

Sounds fucking awesome, man

:D


----------



## Anabolic Bob

Will always luv it! the best fvcking sex ever! just dont' forget the V.


----------



## newsome00

definately the best sex ever. Your both willing to try anything and its probably the greatest feeling. If you drink a little alcohol it will make the sex even greater because it will loosen you up even more. Just be careful not to drink to much because everybody i know who drinks to much while rolling will black out. Just have a good time and go with it.


----------



## motiv311

can't keep it up! 

I did it on Viagra once, and yes it was cool... I guess...  After I penetrated every orafice of some guys fiancee over the course of like 12 hours. 

Woke up like "what the hell did i do?" some bitch sleeping next to me.. My phone ringing off the hook , with her boyfriend calling and calling, and threatening etc....


----------



## silentscience

i've had X sex hundreds of times. sometimes you end up fuckin for like 10 hours straight without blowing a load! but the chick usually gets off about 10 times, maybe more. 
Its a great feeling, but sometimes you're so tripped out that you have to stop for a bit, then start up again in like 5 minutes, because you instantly want it again once you stop. 
recommended to all.


----------



## BiteTheCurb

I've never had sex while rolling but I want to so bad. I'm worried my boyfriend won't be able to keep it up or even get it hard when we have sex on E. When he takes Ultrams or some other pills he can't get off or keep it hard.


----------



## ThoseUnknown

It goes up and stays up, but not able to cum. Better than sex on coke IMO.


----------



## HOTiSO

My girlfriend and I are now and we do it a lot.... like tons.. great stuff. You people should try it


----------



## kryalkastleE

i found sex on x was very distracting for me. i constantly was listening to other things and got very distracted. 
however sex after a comedown i find is very very awesome.


----------



## bachus

It's glorious!

We trick out the bedroom: full blacklight and fluoro art; sweet music. Sometimes we turn off all the lights and I illuminate her with a RGB raver LED as she sucks my dick. She looks gorgeous anyway, but when I'm rolling and my dick's in her mouth she's just a total angel. And the feel of her mouth on mine, her vulva on my mouth, the smell and taste of her, whew. Makes me want to do it right now but we need to wait a few weeks!

We gaze at each other, touch, snuggle, massage all the lovely bits (I can happily massage her ass or tits for hours), hug endlessly, exploit erections as available, talk, giggle, shower, repeat.

She will usually have several orgasms. If I can't get off before I peak, I usually have to wait until the end of the roll. Then it's amazing!

Some myths suggest that E-sex spoils you for sober sex. Not us. I think it has heightened our sober sensuality.

B


----------



## extacy_bomb

the last thing that i can think of in a comedown is sex...

wow how do you guys do it !!


----------



## *Xplicit*

Sex is so awsome on E.  My last X Sex was when I hooked up with a long time friend.  We both have rolled for years but this was our first time rolling together.  We ended up fucking for hours.  She had several orgasms & I came 3 times.  It would have been a few more times but I was already exuasted before we dropped.  Combine the sex & some nitrous=mind blowing experience!


----------



## Hedonist9

We had a great night of sex on x.  Checked in to a nice hotel, just me and my gf.  She had brought some great outfits...talk about visuals. While we were peaking we tried things we hadn't sober.... and it was amazing hour after hour.

blew both of us away.


----------



## fm1983

Never had tried it. I would even say it rarely crosses my mind when I am rolling, as I am so scatter-brained during it. Let alone it is very *hard* for me to get it up when I am rolling... It is something I would like to try though at some point in my life.


----------



## Ravr

Hopefully soon...

Altough when I'm E, people look amazing to me, esp guys lol


----------



## huntmich

Wow, I can't believe I disagree with EVERYONE here.  I have had sex while rolling, and found that the sensations were actually DECREASED.  And it wasn't that I couldn't concentrate or anything, it just didn't feel as good.

However, on the comedown, I LOVE to fuck.  I can keep it up for HOURS on end.  One time, me and my ex rolled together, and we were kissing and cuddling for 3 hours.  Then when we started coming down, we fucked for over an hour at first; she came 4x, I didn't at all.  We ended up fucking for probably 32 of the next 48 hours, and I didn't come until the very end of that marathon.  It was one of the most powerful orgasms of my life.


----------



## eezeekial

100x's.  Love it.  E+Cialis is much better than the blue pill, hands down.  We even webcam'd with another BL couple and had a blast!


----------



## london runner

i've had the best sex on e, but then i've also made a complete TWAT out of myself on it!!!


----------



## BenitoBC

E is great when it comes to lower your inhibitions, I discovered anal sex on the receiving end and it was awesome.


----------



## Ravr

hmm recently had it.

Wasn't really fun. Yeah touching and kissing were awesome but pentrative sex wasn't really great or anything.

At one point I had to take a break and my sex partner kinda freaked cause I was hugging the pillow like a kid and rocking back and forth and  they remarked I looked like a kid in that position and to stop cause they didn't feel like fucking a kid


----------



## workhardplayhard

Sorry to bring up an old thread. I 'll try not too grapchic but...

Me and my S.O. of 4 yrs do it about every 3,4 mos (sometimes longer depending on responsibilities).  Our deal is go to a party, roll light, dance/music, leave on the early side (we go to parties sober too and tend to stay later), then get home and roll some more with porn and music in the back and it's on....

Now about the guys not getting up part....

I will use whatever it takes to get my girl off (besides another guy).  If that means I gotta go "Tim the Toolman Taylor" or "Mcguyver" then so be it    Guys when you give your lady multiple same time vaginal/clitorals while she's rolling....regardless of whether you used your own dick or not.....well most likely she will make it up to you 100x over 

Then we do this thing that I'm not discussing here. Something I thought I'd never ever do but it was her idea and it rocks on E.

Then pretty much repeat all +  oral then as we come down we'll have crazy pornstyle sex.  Then fall aslep then next afternoon sex to top it off. I usually don't even come until then but I ain't complainin.

Yeah...I'm very lucky.

___________

*Important*: If you're doing it with your s.o., you both have to be experienced enough to deal with it if the feeling is not "exactly" like last time.  Also you both must be able to separate this from reality.  Something different, but not better. I can see how the "drugsex-a-thon" would ruin a lot of couples sex lives, for us it hasn't. Then again we 're long time moderate users so it may be easier.
___________

Also mods, sorry if this is supposed to be in S&R section


----------



## Battie

had some of the most awesome sex of my life on MDMA. as for what makes it so fucking good, it's hard to pinpoint exactly, because this drug enhances just about everything for me, including pretty much all aspects of sex: intimacy, sensuality, the pleasure of it, everything. i get so wildly passionate, but also very cuddly and lovey-romantic. it's great. 

and even though it's MUCH harder to come (for both me and my boy), it's certainly possible ;-)

of course, sex on E only happens when he manages to get it up. or if i'm the only one rolling at the time, which is usually the case as he's a very moderate user.


----------



## c0k3

I actually thought sex on E was a waste of rolling, it takes far too long.


----------



## instance

you last forever and the bj's are amazing!


----------



## switchy85

Sex + E = AWESOME!  It is especially great when you are having sex with someone who is really special to you.  You get great feelings physically and emotionally.  I can stay hard for hours on end, girls stay wet longer (I noticed at least), and if you can finish, it is one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## Hedonist9

workhardplayhard said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring up an old thread. I 'll try not too grapchic but...
> 
> Then we do this thing that I'm not discussing here. Something I thought I'd never ever do but it was her idea and it rocks on E.
> ...
> Yeah...I'm very lucky.



Hey, you brought it up....don't leave us hanging....tell us more...


----------



## niro

Well the thread says: " Whose had GREAT Sex on X.." I haven't and tried with Viagras which are sold like candy around here anyway gotta congratulate the peeps who have my hat's of to them .......


----------



## EntheoDjinn

E + V + K to finish off.  Absolutely marvellous.

Can't put it more succinctly.

E


----------



## lady grey

i LOVE sex on pills! i think it depends who your with tho. 
But i absolutely love giving head when im on pills & everthing just exploring each others bodies. Kissing is so much more sensual & every feeling is just amazing..
i recently discovered my favorite thing about mdma is how wonderful sex is on it.


----------



## Jackal

It's the comedown sex that I love. A lot of pills cause the infamous dickshrinking, so while rolling hard is not an option


----------



## wanabrollin

yes, sex on x is great! im a girl and usually cant orgasm while my girlfriend is inside of me, i need some outside stimulation, if ya know what i mean. but on e, oh.my.god. it never felt so good!   its the only way _i can_ orgasm while rollin. if shes just rubbin on me, it wont go anywhere.

oh yeah, and sex the next day is awesome too. we end up going for hours.


----------



## messiah

umm. nutted while rolling?!?!? can't do it. getting older, or having shilled out with the regular usage, it isn't always standing at attention having had a few pills these days.


----------



## Brownz

Im sure loads of people have! 

Why don't you find out for yourself what it's like?


----------



## ilovetodance

i have only rolled 4 times and everytime i was in a party envirament and for somereason i didn't even have sex on my mind. except for the last time where i was actually horny + all loved up. i was so horny when i went to go pick this girl up from her house to go to the party, i kept looking at her in the car and felt super horny but coun't do anything as i was driving. and got to the party and i lost track of her.


----------



## still_trippin0607

Sex is great when your rollin', some guys have trouble actually having a orgasm but hell 32 hour sex is just fine with me....Lol, actually I did that last weekend....***he he he


----------



## london runner

i have to say sex while rolling is too hard!!! on the comedown its nice!!!! otherwise you just get detracted n shit!!! start drifting off into another world!!


----------



## Hedonist9

still_trippin0607 said:
			
		

> Sex is great when your rollin', some guys have trouble actually having a orgasm but hell 32 hour sex is just fine with me....Lol, actually I did that last weekend....***he he he



I'm totally with still strippin,  Rolling on x Rocks.  3 reasons that come to mind
  1. atleast the people I have been with, and my self get so fucking horny, they just cant takit any more,,,,there is so much enthusiasm for it,
  2. everything feels so intense.  It's normal pleasures times 100, and them some.
  3. We are so much more open to trying things we never would have straight. and have been glad afterward for thigs we did this way.

All round an amazing time. we try to reserve it for only special occasions.


----------



## workhardplayhard

> But i absolutely love giving head when im on pills



Yeah what is what that and girls? My girl is the same way. It's all good even when she's sober but when she's rollin it's like she took porn-roids or some shit and goes for a long ass time.  It crazier if we're watching porn because she then goes into "I'm a outdo this ho" mode. She also says the half softness makes it easier to go deeper.

Whatever it is I most certainly ain't complainin


----------



## NoOneKnows

the sex is good but it is so hard to get your boy up but when u get it, its amazing..


----------



## 2b in xtc

Sex and E go together as far as my husband and I are concerned.  When we are rolling it is being sexually inhibitated that is really important to us.  Hubby takes cialis but it is an effort to keep it up - sensory overload.  
Hell, part of the fun is trying.  There is no way I could cum on E's and rarely can my hubby but we enjoy trying. My husband loves giving oral whilst we are rolling and he can do this for hours if that was my wish.  Truth is it's not, as i start to feel too numb.
 The next day though his dick doesn't go down until we have a hour or so straight full on pumping sex.  Thats when I totally love it.


----------



## Hedonist9

^ that sounds amazing. cialis must be good stuff.

any one try icy/hot or vicks?


----------



## Ungoliath

*cough* 4 orgasms for the darlin, 2 For the sir.Lasted from 2:30am to 4:13am (Thats when the Ah........Afterfuck smoke was lit) White (X) Molly capsuls. ~100mg each. November the 20th after the Rave


----------



## Hedonist9

Just think what crazy ssex you would have hda if youstarted earlier in the night.  Might a busted sumething!!!

My girl and I cant get home soon enough once we start rolling.  Its crazy.  We'll gt in more different things than in the hole prior month combined!!


----------



## BENSONHURST

UltimaWeapon said:
			
		

> meh, i cant ever finish when im rolling. but i can stay hard forever. good for her, not for me




this right here is why having sex on some drugs suck.
there is nothing worse that going at it for a while and not being able to finish.


----------



## Lurv

Everytime.


----------



## Hedonist9

expound a bit more. what made it so great everytime?

or anyone else for that matter...


----------



## drug related

i REALLY think most of the "great sex" shit on x is cause of the METH in the pills.

who says i am wrong?


----------



## missing_one

all i can say is setting.

get that special something going with someone, you know, the unspoken thing, when its mutual.  the smiles, etc...

then buy some pills.

then arrange a (the first) date, maybe somewhere special to set the mood, just the two of you. (eg: harbour at sunset...)

then walk to a club while coming up, you'll wind up touching up...

have a killer time emerging in a club or outdoor venue (eg: think particular venue near the harbour in sydney...) with a set of people likewise ripped!

dance for awhile, dose for awhile, cab home, fuck them senseless.

the pent-up want and unspoken urge thing you only get with someone you're still on first-date terms with is the fuel that sex on x _really_ needs.  

ie: love that is still pure and unadulerated.

enjoy


----------



## Chicago66

i think ive responded to this same exact question like 10 times.

ive had great sex on rolls.
never had a problem getting it up but always takes a long time to come (2 hours +)

try it for yourself
its great!


----------



## nuke

Me, but I dunno, it all goes by so fast because you're sitting around doing the same thing and it feels really good.  It was fun but not really mindblowing.


----------



## RURsaga

drug related said:
			
		

> i REALLY think most of the "great sex" shit on x is cause of the METH in the pills.
> 
> who says i am wrong?



I think you're right. I had sex the other night about 45 minutes after snorting a fat line of tweak and oh my god, it was seriously "glorious". We fucked for about an hour and a half. I never got tired, and it was vigorous and engrossing the entire time.


----------



## nuke

RURsaga said:
			
		

> I think you're right. I had sex the other night about 45 minutes after snorting a fat line of tweak and oh my god, it was seriously "glorious". We fucked for about an hour and a half. I never got tired, and it was vigorous and engrossing the entire time.



Yeah, speed is one of the best sex drugs, as far as getting pleasure out of it and keeping on.  Psychedelics are just a lot of fun because it's different and spectacular, therefore exciting.


----------



## lady grey

Everytime i see a thread like this it makes me wanna go get fucked up & have lots of sex even tho im taking a break from both. dammit 

i  sex on x!


----------



## *Xplicit*

> i REALLY think most of the "great sex" shit on x is cause of the METH in the pills.
> 
> who says i am wrong?



I have to disagree with you.  Getting it up on sex seems easier with a clean pill then it does with a dirty/methy pill (for me at least).  Honestly, I've never really had trouble getting it up at all.  There have been a few times that staying all the way hard was a challenge though due to the fact that MDMA raises your heart rate & blood seems to rush to other areas when u start waxin' dat ass real hard    And it always takes longer to reach orgasm.  Sex is my favorite thing to do on X but I try to keep it for later in the night because it seems once the sex starts, it goes all night.  I like to enjoy other activities 1st, then tons of sex.    

Anyone ever tried hitting the nitrous while foreplay/sex?  AMAZING!


----------



## spidermann

i get a hardons very easily on mdma for some reason.... and sex is just perfect as always :D


----------



## Hedonist9

*X not meth*

Seems most agree, sex on E is awesome.  But a lot of guys have trouble getting it up.  In my opinion, its not a problem with the equipment.  Its just the effect of the E.  There's a really easy solution.  Its not too hard to find Viagra.  One pop of that and your good to go for hours.

The sex on X is so amazing, I think its well worth it.

the only problem is after about 6 hours of all types of shit in the bedroom, my gf gets wiped out. but then again with all the O's she get, she aint exactly complaining.

And we definately don't care for the meth. just give us some good old MDMA and we're good.


----------



## The Real Fatman

with any luck I will tommorow night


----------



## The Real Fatman

from 4am till noon :D holy fuck I've never fucked like that in my life so many crazy positions that you woul'dnt even think of sober. gonna be reenacting it tonight well, without the E.  only thing is I can't bust a nut on E kind of wierd but still so fucking awsome :D


----------



## workhardplayhard

I've found that...Lovey sex = MDMA is better  Crazy sex = speed works better. We like a lot of both so even though we don't like meth in my pills, something mixed with a higher MDMA % works best.

Also, long time ago someone gave me and my gf some 5MEODIPT(name?)  And took that with a clean MDMA pill.  

That was sex-wise.


----------



## assglue

bachus said:
			
		

> It's glorious!
> 
> We trick out the bedroom: full blacklight and fluoro art; sweet music. Sometimes we turn off all the lights and I illuminate her with a RGB raver LED as she sucks my dick. She looks gorgeous anyway, but when I'm rolling and my dick's in her mouth she's just a total angel. And the feel of her mouth on mine, her vulva on my mouth, the smell and taste of her, whew. Makes me want to do it right now but we need to wait a few weeks!
> 
> We gaze at each other, touch, snuggle, massage all the lovely bits (I can happily massage her ass or tits for hours), hug endlessly, exploit erections as available, talk, giggle, shower, repeat.
> 
> She will usually have several orgasms. If I can't get off before I peak, I usually have to wait until the end of the roll. Then it's amazing!
> 
> Some myths suggest that E-sex spoils you for sober sex. Not us. I think it has heightened our sober sensuality.
> 
> B





man, after reading this i just wanna jump on E with my woman now.
sounds like you have a ball with her.
ive only ever taken E 3 times..my gf hasnt been on it once, and hasnt been with me when i was on it either.
i think we are both getting on tomorrow night.
i hope


----------



## pocket393

ive always had a hard time getting hard while coming up on a roll. however, after the peak, sex is the most amazing thing in the world. the level of control and pleasure that exists is outstanding. some people say it makes sex less enjoyable the next time, but for me sex is even better afterward because you think of how good it was on the roll.


----------



## ladyinthesky

people keep telling me that i am wrong for having sex on E because it could cause   dysfunctions and shit. but i had sex on E and it was great and i have no problems having sex now


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

^ That is all a big hoax.  I've had sex on X since the third time I've rolled, and have never ran into a problem high or sober since.


----------



## Ojom

I  sex on MDMA. I can't stand the prospect of rolling without the opportunity for some sex. Methy pills can make the sex even better than pure MDMA pills, but the come down isn't really worth it, so we prefer pure MDMA.  I don't find that sex on MDMA lessens my enjoyment of sober sex, but I do find that I crave sex on MDMA more than I crave sober sex. I've also found that having an orgasm is a good way to sober up. Once I've orgasmed its like *poof* not so high anymore. 

Never been able to find viagra or cialis or any of that mess, but many gas stations around here sell Stamina RX. We've only tried that once, but it worked wonders for the limp dick. Prefer to take that later on in the roll though.


----------



## Tryptamite

my penis shrinks and I can't get it up for the life of me when I do E


----------



## thizzlamic

i feel ur pain tryptamite, i couldn't get my dick standing up either. i just got all lovey-dovey and started cuddling and shit


----------



## Porcelain

I am not a sex person while in the mode. I just don't care for it as much, and it distracts me from other things I want to be doing. 

Odd, yes, I think so. But when totally sober, _then_ I pounce him! I just prefer it that way, my body likes it better and so do I.


----------



## luv_4_trance03

^^ totally agree but my hubby wants to have sex on e all the time. I get about 2 minutes into it and I wanna go to something else lol..Its just hard to keep my attention only on sex


----------



## Ojom

It can often be difficult to get my wife in the "mood" to have sex while rolling, but once I get her started it usually goes on for a while unless one or both of us gets nauseous. I am unbelievably thankful that she's atleast into sex while rolling. While I enjoy music, lights, massages, cuddling, etc while rolling I would probably never want to roll with her at the house if she wasn't down for atleast a few hours worth of sex. 

I have rolled by myself a few times and when I do, that turns into a six hour porn and masturbation fest. There is usually DnB on in the background, but first and foremost is the sexual stimulation... It wasn't always like that with me, it wasn't until almost  a year into my ecstasy usage that I found out how great sex on it was. Before that it was purely a rave/music drug.


----------



## Hedonist9

my gf and I putting away some for next week end.  goona take some tunes and check into a nice hotel.  can't wait!! hope the furniture isn't fragile.  we'll probably stay in the room for 24 hours.   until then, i'm just obsessing about things to do


----------



## apneist

Bring a bunch of different outfits! Nothing compares to undressing your SO while rolling your face off.


----------



## Ojom

apneist said:
			
		

> Bring a bunch of different outfits! Nothing compares to undressing your SO while rolling your face off.



Agreed... Wish I could convince my wife to do more dressing and undressing!


----------



## super8

it's nice


----------



## Gldm

I have! Plan to again soon. Would like to try it with a girl sometime though.


----------



## RU12NVME51

I've had sex on E and it's pretty good other than the fact that my body temperature raises up pretty high and I start sweating them my blood sugar level drops and I start shaking so I have to go drink some Gatoraid.. 

Usually on E I just want to kiss and cuddle and talk.. Now, if I take a hit of a joint and sip on a few adult beverages, I'm ready to start hitting some skins..


----------



## eezeekial

something to try, go a couple weeks without having sex with your SO and wait till you roll... its awesome...cant wait for nye!


----------



## Hedonist9

hey, great idead......AND WE WANT DETAILS!!!!


----------



## thenexus

This thread has prompt me to register.   Since my first roll Ive tried to have sex on X with my lovely Viet girl friend and couldn't get it up.  So we went to together and picked up a dildo.  San Francisco in a hotel room after a Tiesto gig we used it while peaking and I gave her (no lie) 24 orgasms over about 3 hours.  Off course it felt like only 1 hour while rolling.   It is incredible to please a women while rolling even if your not able to get it up.  After about 6 times expiermenting this way I decided to buy Viagra.  For all of the above who says they can't get it up?  Viagra is your miracle.  Works every time, use it and you will never have ED while rolling again.  Don't take the Viagra to soon or you will be sporting wood at the club or rave, that's bad.  Take it on the way home from the gig.  Now we never use the dildo anymore because mine works good enough.


----------



## Gldm

I'd try the viagra route except I can't find any!


----------



## ladyinthesky

Sex on E was amazing. It felt very different from any other time but it felt fucking great. People say that it fucks with you and that it wouldn't feel the same after but I disagree, so do it to.


----------



## blueindica

i cant get hard for #@#, but on mushies it was like viagra and i loved the visuals of my gf's face as i was knocking her boots


----------



## tito67

E + GHB + Viagra = the best sex i ever had, the whole weekend long on the rolling, on the up on the down WOW


----------



## Helios.

to the op,
everyone has.


----------



## jawsek

last night i took a pill with my girlfriend for the first time.
i never usually get hard when rolling but i did.
we fucked for hours on end, and it was pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## femdomjadesteel

We tried things that we havent done before...we love it...we can do all night but cant get orgasm...then we gave up and fall back to sleep and start again after we came down from rolling and that even much better...


----------



## jawsek

ive found that boning your girlfriend when your scattered is also really fun.


----------



## Hedonist9

porbably anyones girlfreind when your rolloing would be...

....but I just like to hang with my GF and have rough/passionate sex all night until we physically cant any more...


----------



## harbidon

do you think that it would be a bad idea to have sex with an SO for the first time while you're rolling? i know that it doesnt ruin sober sex for most people, but what about if its the first time youve been together, would it dampen sober sex?


----------



## eezeekial

harbidon said:
			
		

> do you think that it would be a bad idea to have sex with an SO for the first time while you're rolling? i know that it doesnt ruin sober sex for most people, but what about if its the first time youve been together, would it dampen sober sex?



good question, i probably would do everything but have sex for my first time with someone


----------



## LuGoJ

I love it and so does my girlfriend. Unfortunately it gets very frustrating for her because she cant cum while she is rolling. We have tried everything and she just cant no matter how hard we try


----------



## princessofthaNO

I had sex on E only once and it was...OK  It was definitely not amazing for me as I felt more into kissing, rubbing, touching, etc.  I actually felt as though it made me come down a little faster too but it may not have been the cause.

Personally I agree with those that posted that they really enjoy sex on the comedown.  Now that was something to remember!

Having said that, I would definitely like to try it again on better E and compare it to the original experience.


----------



## workhardplayhard

harbidon said:
			
		

> do you think that it would be a bad idea to have sex with an SO for the first time while you're rolling? i know that it doesnt ruin sober sex for most people, but what about if its the first time youve been together, would it dampen sober sex?



Yeah. I defnitely advise against it (for the first time) if the person is SO material.  If it's not and is a short term thing, I say go for it.

If it's SO material - if both of you understand it do not abuse it, it can be one of the greatest pleasures a human being can experience.  BUt wait until you are both truely comfortable with eachother sexually. 

Open sexually meaning you already know what both are into and the other person won't be surprised/shocked.  Cuz chances are, both your inhibitions will be gone.  And you don't want to ruin thE moment with anyone freaking out going, "OMG you want to fuck my my what? And want to come where?!"


----------



## RU12NVME51

workhardplayhard said:
			
		

> Yeah. I defnitely advise against it (for the first time) if the person is SO material.  If it's not and is a short term thing, I say go for it.
> 
> If it's SO material - if both of you understand it do not abuse it, it can be one of the greatest pleasures a human being can experience.  BUt wait until you are both truely comfortable with eachother sexually.
> 
> Open sexually meaning you already know what both are into and the other person won't be surprised/shocked.  Cuz chances are, both your inhibitions will be gone.  And you don't want to ruin thE moment with anyone freaking out going, "OMG you want to fuck my my what? And want to come where?!"



Agreed.. When I'm rolling I can't lie.. haha.. I can't use the ole "ah shit, I'm sorry, I didn't REALLY mean to put it in your @$$" haah.. damn e makes me TOO honest..

I will say this tho tit f@#$ing feels AWESOME when you're rolling.. Also, using ice and whipped cream spices things up a lot since your senses are heightened..


----------



## o great gazoo

I love giving and recieving oral sex on e, coitus... not so much.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Yeah! Great sex, twice at night and once before getting out of bed. I think he took Viagra. Good thing about e was, I didn't fall asleep the whole night, just lay there hoping he would wake up again!

He knows I want to take E at a sex club (he's game for taking me) -- I fantasize about having multiple partners all wearing condoms. When it happens, I'll write a trip report.


----------



## eezeekial

my wife and i tried something different a few weeks ago.  we each split half an adderall (the orange one) then decided to eat a couple pills each a few hours later.  we always have sex all night on e, but this time was completely different.  we were able to focus 100x's better.  my wife came twice as much as usual and was a hell of a lot louder than usual.  I was definitely more sensitive too.  some food for thought.


----------



## Hedonist9

eezeekial said:
			
		

> my wife and i tried something different a few weeks ago.  we each split half an adderall (the orange one) then decided to eat a couple pills each a few hours later.  we always have sex all night on e, but this time was completely different.  we were able to focus 100x's better.  my wife came twice as much as usual and was a hell of a lot louder than usual.  I was definitely more sensitive too.  some food for thought.



eezeekial,

that sounds great

when you say you each took a couple of pills a few hours later, what kind of pills are you talking about? more adderall or did you add some e?


----------



## eezeekial

pressed e, going to try this again in a couple more weeks hoping to have the same results


----------



## dankhead88

Can't really "get it up" on ecstasy.


----------



## JamaicanCpl

Had the best sex ever while rolling for us E + THC = goooood sex! but our THC is veeeerrrry potent!


----------



## jakiesmum236

dankhead88 said:
			
		

> Can't really "get it up" on ecstasy.


I don't know if this was the reason, but zinc supplements worked for us the other night. Took a bunch of them with magnesium and b6 a few hours before we popped.
I LOVE sex on e.


----------



## the_ketaman

eezeekial said:
			
		

> We even webcam'd with another BL couple and had a blast!



Haha, wouldnt mind trying this ay.


----------



## princessofthaNO

OK, I posted in this thread a while ago stating that sex on E was only OK.  However, I tried this again last weekend and it was really awesome.  Smoked some weed throughout the whole thing and had some really clean pills.  

At one point we were in the shower and it was unbelieveable.  I would highly recommend to those that said it wasn't great to try it again.


----------



## Meta4

I would absolutly need viagra..cuz while rolling, it just won't go up. 

- Met


----------



## beany

FUCKING Hell me for the first time just now and i feel fucked :D


----------



## Hedonist9

beany said:
			
		

> FUCKING Hell me for the first time just now and i feel fucked :D



GREAT ISN'T IT


----------



## JessJones

tee hehe last night! X's 6 :D


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Is there really such a thing?


----------



## popper#1

from 8:30 tilll dawn on 2 pills each BEST SEX EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedonist9

popper#1 said:
			
		

> from 8:30 tilll dawn on 2 pills each BEST SEX EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Popper, we want details....


----------



## xxl

Axl Blaze said:
			
		

> I love having sex while I'm high on E. or even better, blowjobs. l


I avoid getting a blow-job from a girl who's on E or coke. These drugs increase the risk of seizure, remember. Don't want to have my John Thomas bitten off.


----------



## Hedonist9

xxl said:
			
		

> I avoid getting a blow-job from a girl who's on E or coke. These drugs increase the risk of seizure, remember. Don't want to have my John Thomas bitten off.



no need to worry,,it would feel so good you wouldn't care...

getting your dick sucked on e...priceless!


----------



## i love ganj

word


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

bump for aznhangukboi to see


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Hedonist9 said:
			
		

> no need to worry,,it would feel so good you wouldn't care...
> 
> getting your dick sucked on e...priceless!



there really is nothing better than a cock in your mouth while rolling.  if i feel the need to grind, i just chomp down and it instantly relieves my pain.  it doesn't break, get all mushy but it does spill irradescent fluid into your mouth


----------



## augustaB

I love sex on E, specially anal, me receiving. A fist or a really big dildo combined with a snort of poppers is guaranteed to trigger a whole body orgasm. So amazing ... 
Erections on the other hand are invisible. Sometimes when coming down and with the help of a joint I can get stiff and stay stiff. 
Otherwise I need a strap on or get my tongue active.


----------



## augustaB

generationE wrote:_ there really is nothing better than a cock in your mouth while rolling._ Yes I love to blow when rolling, and  I love it when it spurts too. I really like taking it as deep as possible. (Poppers help). Delicious. But having the cock in your ass is also pretty cool, especially when you can work it with your sphincter muscles.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

augustaB said:
			
		

> Erections on the other hand are invisible. Sometimes when coming down and with the help of a joint I can get stiff and stay stiff.



Have you tried Viagra & E? A BF did once and we had at it like four or five times that night, Ooooooooh, Yeah!

My goal is to go to the Candy Club in Amsterdam rolling. Maybe this April after/before HIM plays Earl's Court, London, April 27 and Birmingham the 29th?


----------



## augustaB

Hi GoddessLSD-XTC

Yes I have tried Viagra on E, but only with very moderate results. I've tried taking as much as half a 100 mg pill. But! because I usually do poppers while being fisted and the poppers tend to linger for a while before clearing out of your system, I've had a couple of scarey goes with very blue lips. 
There's also the fact that when I roll my "feminine side" takes over completely and I have to wear girly clothes, make up and everything, so psychologically I don't really want to have a big dick spoiling things, although I always call it my clit when I'm high.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

augustaB said:
			
		

> There's also the fact that when I roll my "feminine side" takes over completely and I have to wear girly clothes, make up and everything, so psychologically I don't really want to have a big dick spoiling things, although I always call it my clit when I'm high.



Cute, what size skirt do you wear? I'm wearing a size 4 with nothing underneath and I go out clubbing looking like this:






[/IMG]


----------



## augustaB

I am ashamed to admit that I'm an english 18. 

When rolling I usually wear a nice nightie (for easy access) and no underwear. I wear a wig, but it gets terribly hot sometimes. Sometimes I will wear a pair of good quality crotchless tights (the sort with imitation garters - Wolford). We tend to get through a lot of scent too. (Bulgari Notte). I don't roll in public places, as my overwhelming desire for passive sex would get me into trouble.
What colour is your missing underwear


----------



## hollith

jawsek said:
			
		

> ive found that boning your girlfriend when your scattered is also really fun.




amen. 

scat sex is lovely for girls.

for some reason i get alot wetter than usual.


----------



## reptilian

^^ ermmm! Scat sex ?


----------



## kirbee

hollith said:
			
		

> for some reason i get alot wetter than usual.



Me too.

I love having sex on E, everything just feels so much more intense, even just laying there kissing forever feels great.


----------



## NewName

augustaB said:
			
		

> Hi GoddessLSD-XTC
> There's also the fact that when I roll my "feminine side" takes over completely and I have to wear girly clothes, make up and everything, so psychologically I don't really want to have a big dick spoiling things, although I always call it my clit when I'm high.



I do the same thing  Sexy slutty clothes, etc... My wife dresses like a man, and puts on a big strap on, and then fucks me like a slut. We both have repeated mind-blowing orgasms all night.

BTW- me and my wife are the same size- Size 4. So I have my choice of all her sexy clothes and lingerie   Hell... sometimes when we're out shopping she will pick something sexy out intended on me wearing it for her on a rolling night


----------



## BongFish2

It's amazing, nothing beats sex on acid though....


----------



## opiumdreamz

sex on x is great(even though i haven't had a good pill in forever)
i used to like it better when i would start to come down and then start the wild GREAT dirty dirty sex that would last for hours, every position you can think of, crazy oral sex, 69 i mean everything you can do with someone then when you finally can cum it is freakin great


----------



## naptha

i went to a prostitute like 4 years back while on very good pills.wounded up fucking her crazy for like 1 and a hal;f hour and i couldn't come ,i had to catch a bus to so that was very strange,i just said to her i was on drugs and coulnd't come.Was great sex btw,best hooker i ever had


----------



## Hedonist9

Well there are 2 ringing endorsements.

anyone top those for wilder experiences on e.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm saving myself for marriage.


----------



## Chaos23

If the pills are not very potent I have no problems getting erect and going all night...  But thats not why I take E.  I take that precious chemical to actually FEEL IT like it should be felt...  I like the full blown experience, with eyes twitching and jaws clenched and the whole world is like an angel's dream.  of course, on the come down no roll is complete for me without having sex with my partner.  

Many people, including women can't concentrate enough to have an orgasm while they are rolling face.  Of course none of the pills I have had lately have been NEARLY as good as the ones I had in the mid 90s...  So perhaps people are able to do it easier now due to the lower quality of pills.


----------



## SmokingMan

Chaos23 said:
			
		

> Many people, including women can't concentrate enough to have an orgasm while they are rolling face.  Of course none of the pills I have had lately have been NEARLY as good as the ones I had in the mid 90s...  So perhaps people are able to do it easier now due to the lower quality of pills.



I'm with you on this one. Having sex while you were peaking was just unheard of. My friend and his girl tried it once while we were at a club. THey went out to his car but came back in very shortly as they gave up since neither could concentrate enough to remember what they were doing. 
We would always wait until the comedown to have sex. Rolling was all about feeling the MDMA and when the world started to creep back in you fought it off with sex. LOL


----------



## keo4real

me.


----------



## posiontoy

*always wanted to try*

always wonder how it would be, but when im at my peak i zone off to much to even think about having sex, i just love rubbing and kissing, once i gave my guy friend a blow job that was pretty good. Have to remember to try and have sex when im at my peak8) 8)


----------



## Chicago66

i met this girl from bluelight and she wanted to roll
she called her dealer and we both realized we had the same dealer.

me her and my girlfriend roll balls and then have a crazy threesome. 
it was awesome. we went from the living room to the bathroom to the walk in closet to the office and then finally to the bed.

that girl isn't on bluelight anymore haha but her name was like "BarBie Is Dead" or something to that effect.


----------



## VerbalTruist

i just had the most intense orgasm of my life yey for blow jobs! boo for condoms!


----------



## shidoshi_rick

*Super Sex!!!*

It really is Super Sex. A little long to read but I assure you a good read with details. Also my first post - this thread prompted me to register here.

We'd dropped for our first time 4 weeks ago. It was not a good experience. We both felt sick to our stomachs. She was sick on and off for 5 hours. Bathroom visits 'if you know what I mean'. I got through it in about 30 mins. We were both a little scared...which probably prompted the ongoing sickness. I knew it would pass, just didn't know when. After that night we decided to wait (with all the good info on this side I'd read up on). 

Anyways...we waited a month and dropped again last Friday night. Completely to our delight, neither of us felt anything but pure pleasure. We both came up at the same time, through our peak the plateau and coming down. We have great sex normally. We like to try new things. (like most people have said here). She enjoys anal and sometimes we smoke a little MJ and have REALLY GREAT sex! All without E. 

After our peak, where we just basically talked and talked and talked, when I suggested we get out the oil for body rubs she jumped at it. She became a wild nymphomaniac. I rubbed a lot of scentless tasteless massage oil (Bath and Body Works) all over her. She did the same to me. We had the music loud (Look for Zachary J. Brooks on X.T.C. Radio via Winamp. They also have a good web site. Some of Z's music you can DL) and the large screen TV on with Media Players visuals. We were hugging and sloshing together rubbing and sliding...damn. Then she just stopped. Went down for the BJ. I'm about 7'' and a bit...and 6'' in diameter, large for her tiny 5' 2'' 95lbs Asian body. She enjoyed gagging on it (normally she can't even attempt that) and at first I couldn't get a woody...but really, I read about everyone that can't on E and thought at least I'm normal...but then, I realized it's about who you're with...let's face it. She makes me so horny without E and on E it was impossible not to get it up. Looking at her face I've never seen such a Angel with such a devilish smile. 

I moved her to the bed. I went for the DATY (dining at the Y). She almost immediately orgasmed...like...10 seconds. I put a few fingers in...again...she came...I used my other hand and slid two fingers in her ass...and for the first time...EVER...she came and squirted all over me. At first I was shocked...but intrigued. She screamed about how incredible it was...I just used her body movements in tune with the fantastic music and thumb-fucked her pussy and ass at the same time with faster and faster momentum. She came every 5-10 seconds. Every time I pulled out, she squirted. After about 30 mins of this and counting almost 100 orgasms for her, I lubed up with the oil and just started double dipping...pussy...ass..pussy...ass...she came every time i pulled out of either. It was simply, purely, amazing. The best sex ever. Did I orgasm? not then. We went at it for at least 1 1/2 hours. She literally orgasmed every 10-20 seconds and she described it to me as overlapping orgasms. The first one hadn't finished yet and she started to have a new orgasm. I estimate almost 200 orgasms...(that's only when I knew by her squirts) She thought her body was going to dehydrate! I mean, she's really squirts...like a porn star. 

One person here was right, as the day after, she just wanted to please me over and over. She wanted me to come as many times as she did. (Impossible I know) but her efforts while I watched Family Guy were priceless. And there truly is nothing like a BJ when on E...for her...or me. 

I just wanted to add...I did orgasm after a while. My come down was long as our entire session lasted from about 11pm until 8am (the sun came up - UNREAL on E watching a sun rise from your bedroom window) I used a massager that was a larger more industrial size kind with double knobs that go up and down. I slid my penis in between the knobs and let it ride...that deep pelvic vibrating is what did it for me...the feeling in my penis was great but what pushed me over the edge was partly her waiting for it with big brown eyes looking up at me with thirst, and the deep vibrations in my pelvis...10 mins of this, I came a huge amount and she eagerly enjoyed sucking me dry...then we slept until 2pm that day. That's our second experience on E. I pray it doesn't lose it's magic. Without my girlfriends enthusiasm I know it would have been impossible to get it up. I still fear the possibility that next time i won't be able to. Sadly, we just got a jacuzzi installed and we didn't even think about using it. Next time. And i'll post that one too. 

I'll always remember the look on her face when she found out she can squirt.
And yes, you're normal if you find that you enjoy wearing your SO's (significant other) underwear. Her silk panties are great...I just have a hard time putting them on. We might dress up next time too...SUPER SEX!!!

~S


----------



## shidoshi_rick

Just wanted to add...be safe. She douched afterwards since anal to pussy is a terrible idea with the bacterial infections she could get. A final thought...anyone try an enema on E? or Colon-Hydrotherapy? huh. ;-)


----------



## AgentSquish

shidoshi_rick said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add...be safe. She douched afterwards since anal to pussy is a terrible idea with the bacterial infections she could get. A final thought...anyone try an enema on E? or Colon-Hydrotherapy? huh. ;-)




LOL


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hahahahahah... man oh man


I got a question, I have heird that orgasming while rolling will kill your peak and almost the majority of the effects of the roll, has anyone found this true?

I think people just cant cum and they fuck so long and dont realize its hours and the pill begins to wear off......


----------



## mushi mushi 88

Sex on e is pretty much always great!

I had sex for like 4 hours straight trying to blow but it still didn't happen, I had to keep on pulling it out and getting the chick to suck on it or do something because it wouldn't stay hard for the whole time!

I think if I got some Viagra or cialis or something it would of been much greater. Do you blow as easily on them? or is it the same as what e is except rock hard not half floppy?


----------



## phatass

Hell yea.... especially the foreplay, massages... with a happy ending...


----------



## shidoshi_rick

Viagra. Well, It's been a few months since I posted my first experience on E here. Well, I like to keep my promises. Here's my post about the jacuzzi. 

We waited six weeks before using again. We knew it was best since we seem to have really good pills that tested about as best as you can get. We looking for Molly now (that's just MDMA right? in the crystalline form...) I'm sure our pills have some speed or something in it considering our come down is a like a weird "I gotta clean this bathtub and shower right now!" feeling. I mean, I'm all over the place and I'm not feeling the 'high'. Anyways...

Recommendation: do not get in a jacuzzi when you're coming up. The jacuzzi was great, of course, but the high never really happened. As it was our third time we had (ahem!) expected something great. But sitting in 100 degree water relaxing just made us THAT more relaxed on E. I mean, we just sat there for like an hour...looking up at the stars. Then I said, let's get out. We took a cool shower and sat on the couch watching re-runs of House until 5am. Then we got up and turned off the music that had been on for like 7 hours. 

That's it. Yeah, a downer I know. BUT the good side is, we have rolled like 7 times alltogether and after that third time we use the jacuzzi when we are coming down after like 6 hours of fantastic music, dancing, oil rubs, crazy (as described above in first post) sex. We sit in the jacuzzi still feeling good and watch the street lights reflect off the top of the bubbling water like huge fireworks exploding all over. It's crazy!!! So , yes the jacuzzi is great for relaxing after. We use it every time now. 

I ordered Viagra on-line from a Canadian site. I got like 20 / 100mg pills for like... $150 I think.
I use half a V right when I peak...then I can literally feel the V wear off and I take the other half. I get hard as a rock and she loves it! It's crazy!  I can stay hard for like... 3 hours...then another 3 hours. Sooooo awesome! make sure you can really physically take Viagra. If you have any heart conditions, mixing it with E is not a wise choice. Be safe! Have fun! If you've never taken Viagra before, do it without taking E and see what your experience is. I usually get a little flushed and an extremely lite headache that lasts for about 30 mins. Then it's GO time! 

Sex on E is still Super Sex...magic...MAGIC!  

(anyone remember Streets of Rage 3? (on the Genesis) where you fight the three Samurai Ghosts and the last one dies saying that? "Magic...MAGIC!" - ka-boom! 
silly...sorry.

Keep it going!

~S


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I can't peak and neither can my girlfriend, so we just have naked cuddle time 
this is very satisfying for the both of us, so we don't really mind the fact that neither of us thinks its anything special.


----------



## Blueprint

Interesting thread, for multiple reasons (; 
The main one being however, that most of my friends and myself included have found it very hard to get, well, hard on E. I don't know if it's due to lack of concentration or because we're fed so many adulterated (I know, Marquis is in the post) pills around here but its a real shame. It's only on the comedown that I start thinking in a sexual way at all, and by then I'd rather just mong out on the sofa and listen to something chill due to my legs needing a rest..


----------



## mandiman

yea it feels so much more intense


----------



## MazDan

Blueprint said:


> Interesting thread, for multiple reasons (;
> The main one being however, that most of my friends and myself included have found it very hard to get, well, hard on E. I don't know if it's due to lack of concentration or because we're fed so many adulterated (I know, Marquis is in the post) pills around here but its a real shame. It's only on the comedown that I start thinking in a sexual way at all, and by then I'd rather just mong out on the sofa and listen to something chill due to my legs needing a rest..



Blueprint............Check out the directory (Link at top of index page for ED) and seek post 3............then look for Erection problems. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=301696

Hope that helps.


----------



## GanjaBabe

last time I did E, my boyfriend was too tired for sex. I was pissed. 
I had to resort to masturbating.


----------



## alicat

I always have great sex rolling %)!!!
Wish I could peak 8(


----------



## Lviv

never got the chance to, sounds really intense


----------



## jimmyblaze1

I have never had sex while rolling...most times feel way too grimey after a heavy night - and sleep snuggled up is all that's on our mind...(when I had an S/O)

But I Will try in the future...although I have a suspicion I might be one of those many unlucky guys that can't get hard on X/MDMA... it happens with a fair few other drugs lol =[

BUT we shall see...


----------



## Blueprint

MazDan said:


> Blueprint............Check out the directory (Link at top of index page for ED) and seek post 3............then look for Erection problems. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=301696
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks for the link, appreciate it  Looks like we're going to have to start things a little earlier than originally intended in future (; So long as I don't end up getting priapasym then it's all good. Very helpful moderators here


----------



## 52DSL

I, personally, do not have a sex drive on MDMA. I love cuddling with people. To me, MDMA makes me love everyone, not want to have sex.


----------



## noodly

Sex all the way for me ^_^


----------



## lokai

52DSL said:


> I, personally, do not have a sex drive on MDMA. I love cuddling with people. To me, MDMA makes me love everyone, not want to have sex.



Agreed. I always obtained MDMA pure in crystal form. MDMA did not make me feel sexually driven. Now, the two times I have done pills which had a bit of amphetamine in them, I would have humped anything alive were I able to get it up.


----------



## candygram

I like kissing, cuddling, massages, oral, just about everything but the main course while rolling.  That I save for the comedown.  Sex during comedown = mind blowing orgasm!


----------



## toa$t

52DSL said:


> MDMA makes me love everyone, not want to have sex.



what's the difference?


----------



## 52DSL

toa$t said:


> what's the difference?



I don't know really how to explain it. I just want to cuddle, talk, massage, but none of it in a really sexual way. I would like to say what its like, but I don't really have an analogy. I guess the best way to say it is, its like everyone means a lot to me like family, and I really don't get turned on like that lol. Its not 100% like that, its just the best way I can explain it. Sorry.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

mmmmmmmm cuddle.....yes...very mdma...I dont remember thinking about sex anytime Ive been on MDMA tbh


----------



## drumnbass420

I have but tbh when rolling, dancing to good quality dnb is even better than sex...WAY WAY better


----------



## drumnbass420

candygram said:


> Sex during comedown = mind blowing orgasm!



yes, that right there is the truth


----------



## Carsick

I've had good sex while up and on the way down.


----------



## shidoshi_rick

I truly believe it's all about who you're with and where you are -the setting. Your partner should make you physically attracted to them.  IF you want to try sex on E for the first time here is some advice...take it or leave it.

Stay at home or get a nice(er) hotel. Use sex toys. Have available porn. Watching porn on E allows you to almost feel what the porn stars are feeling. Feel free to masturbate in front of your partner. You will. Have lots of lube. Learn to enjoy anal stimulation. Seriously. Anal is not gay so don't start that on this thread. Thanks. Women...be nasty. Your man will get it up. Men. If you try Viagra you will see results. Test it first without E and see how you react. Research the thread MDMA and Viagra. 

I use Viagra 30 mins before I take E. My gf and I both have deep enemas and then plug the MDMA. powdered and poured into gel caps. After my first 25mg of Viagra wear off I take the next. And I usually use up an entire 100mg pill in about 5 hours.

We also like to wax our genitals. The smoothness looks incredibly sexy on E and feels great!
Use your fingers and put them inside each other. YES. That's what I said. It FEELS GREAT!!! for both of you. We now use a few blacklights, and tape our sessions. The black light makes your body look so crazy good! Dancing while oiled up and shiny, under the black lights is SUPER HOT SEXY!! 

Remember, your Roll depends on your mood. Think about sex first. Then sex gets better on X.

~Shidoshi


----------



## cellmt

52DSL said:


> I, personally, do not have a sex drive on MDMA. I love cuddling with people. To me, MDMA makes me love everyone, not want to have sex.





This is not so true..it depends on what kind of E you took...some E makes you feel horny like hell...


----------



## Zzyzx

to me MDMA is more a sensual than a sexual affair

I like cuddling, massages, kisses, dry sex and perhaps even oral, but not more than that really. dont feel like it at all


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Great Sex on E? (In spite of what I wrote in the post, below, I enjoyed it and learned a lot.)

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=6579912#post6579912


----------



## Jacha

XTC smokey said:


> The hardest peak i have ever had was when i was fucking my girlfriend in the shower while i was rolling. Fucking without a condom makes it better. I fucked the hell out of her and nutted inside her and I peaked so HARD it was amazing.
> 
> My .02 cents



God damn, lol.

A champion, I'd say. Doing it the champion's way, lmao.


----------



## xtc5551212

Sex on e is amazing, the most amazing sex I've ever had. It was a physical and emotional journey that I've never come close to matching since.

My girlfriend and I would make a long night out of nothing but sex while rolling. The best experience was at a spa once, we each dropped before our spa treatments, then got the full works. It even included a mud bath (northern California thing) which feels incredible while rolling. I'm sure the masseuse was wondering why we couldn't shut up and why our teeth were grinding.

Then we'd head over to our hotel room and we couldn't get our clothes off fast enough. She looked incredible. I couldn't keep my eyes off her naked body, I couldn't find one flaw. We'd mainly have oral sex for hours. She'd get waxed beforehand so it was smooth sailing. I found that I get intermittently hard while rolling. It'll happen for 10 minutes or so, then go away and come back again. The first time we had penetration I couldn't believe it. It's the most incredible, bonding, loving and sexy feeling you've ever felt x100. It was in the spa, there was a cool-off room after the mud baths. We were on two separate tables, wrapped in this soft cotton robe. She crawled on top of me and instantly I was hard. We just starred into each other's eyes and were both taken somewhere else for a while. I still fantasize about it years later.

Rolling definitely breaks down barriers for sex. There was no way I'd do the things we did while rolling in any other situation. We even tried anal, but it didn't end up feeling good for her. She was on the pill so we didn't have to rely on a condom, I think that would make things more difficult.

We'd then do stupid things like run around outside naked, once we even made it to the parking lot and got into the car to listen to some music.

I'd love taking bubble baths, it's even more fun if you turn the lights off and throw some glow sticks into the tub. Then the massages. Holy crap they felt nice, both giving and receiving.

Pretty much nothing was off limits, role playing, all types of sex. One time we recorded ourselves, but the next day it doesn't look that great.

Preparation makes it all that much better. Buy some nice smelling massage oils, plenty of lube, fun latex toys and vibrators. Wear the most sexy underwear you have, and bring fun foods too. Whip cream, jello, strawberries, flavored oils. 

Damn I miss it terribly, it's been years and my current SO who I dearly love is straight-edge, which I totally respect. Have fun if you dive in!


----------



## dragonxninjaxpowa

never had sex on XTC. 

altho was greattttttttt on charlie, as it seems to give me extra horn and pleasure.


----------



## kenzboard

XTC smokey said:


> The hardest peak i have ever had was when i was fucking my girlfriend in the shower while i was rolling. Fucking without a condom makes it better. I fucked the hell out of her and nutted inside her and I peaked so HARD it was amazing.
> 
> My .02 cents



HAHAHAHAHA

Yeah I've tried it and it was like WHOA!  But laying down and using the fingers or mouth didn't take so much effort. 

But cuddling and making out...and groping with a few chicks...wow that's good enough!  Damn!  Can't....move...to fucked up.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

I've had some brilliant times on E, usually makes me feel very horny and loved up and when the peak is gone and you top up with more pills I love nothing more late in the night than getting into bed for a roll around session loved up. G/f was exactly the same. In fact very very good chance it was one of these occasions our son was created in Ibiza a few years ago!


----------



## toa$t

i don't like doing it in a hotel room. I'd much prefer to be in my pimp lair with my decks, some nice mood lighting and a fucking tank of nitrous. that's a recipe for some serious pounding. get a nice broad who can spin, drop some pills and take it from there. best thing in the world to do imo.


----------



## Inso

^Can I borrow your 'pimp lair'?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Ive had amazing sex on ecstacy and fucked for hours and when i finally came it was the most earth shattering orgasm ive ever had . Sex on E is very fun


----------



## toa$t

Inso said:


> ^Can I borrow your 'pimp lair'?



are you a hot broad who can spin?


----------



## vibrateNOW

Yes.. Sex on E is great. Can last for hours and things that are normally not done like anal sex can be easier achieved Male > Female...


----------



## IrishPills

i dont understand how yous can all have sex when your on pills everyone i no that does pills can not get it up!!! its imposible!!!!! my dick shrivels up !


----------



## fatallyflawed

Love it.

But i get to cum.


----------



## SGHteller

IrishPills said:


> i dont understand how yous can all have sex when your on pills everyone i no that does pills can not get it up!!! its imposible!!!!! my dick shrivels up !



Set and setting! If you spend the whole time in bed with someone you find attractive, you may get it to work. Even if you don't 3-5 hours of foreplay is a complete blast.


----------



## dshock

Its either off or on.

Depending on the pill, who the person is, what kind of mood we're in.  
I've had absolutely fantastic sex on E, while other times, I can't even get it up.


----------



## toa$t

cialis


----------



## wrecktum

I LOVE E SEX!!!

my girlfriend is usually quite prudish but XTC completely turns her into a slut!!! it's awesome!!!

when shes sober she wont even give me blowjobs but last weekend after rolling balls on e she demanded that i insert lego bricks inside of her and then lube my hand up and create a lego cottage inside of her it was real sweet.

i love e sex~!!


----------



## dshock

wrecktum said:


> when shes sober she wont even give me blowjobs but last weekend after rolling balls on e she demanded that i insert lego bricks inside of her and then lube my hand up and create a lego cottage inside of her it was real sweet.



hhahahahhahaha, lego haus--lol


----------



## ResinTeeth

MDMA seemingly inhibits me from nutting until I'm out of breath and three seconds from passing out and also gives me a moderate case of dope-dick. So in all honesty I'd rather save my breath and not bother with sex whilst rolling.


----------



## candygram

wrecktum said:


> my girlfriend is usually quite prudish but XTC completely turns her into a slut!!! it's awesome!!!
> 
> when shes sober she wont even give me blowjobs but last weekend after rolling balls on e she demanded that i insert lego bricks inside of her and then lube my hand up and create a lego cottage inside of her it was real sweet.



wtf? lol


----------



## taytay

I've had sex rolling off e bombs multiple times which is always amazing but the Best Sex Of My Life was sex with my bf, both of us on molly rolling my face off. We literally had sex for 2 hours and had no clue at all it was for that long. I got off 3 times during it and the third time (no exaggeration) my eyes glazed over making me temporarily blind for about 3 seconds and i felt like i was floating outside my body. The Most Intense Orgasm EVER =)=)

People say "dont fuck on E cause it will make normal sex suck in comparison"... Bullshit. All the times i've had sex on bombs, and pure molly, have only made me appreciate sex soo much more.


----------



## Cicitriz

Take advantage of your relaxed inhibitions and hightened senses to enjoy the ride.  Some people can get it up, some can't... but if you put pressure on yourself it won't be as likely.  Get some newfangled warming lube, or jump in the shower (great post XTC smokey) and have fun.  If it's super great take a pic and post it for us, K?


----------



## kenzboard

candygram said:


> wtf? lol



Funny how some girls become 'e-horny'.


----------



## Falc0

Haha, definitely had some great sex on E.  Although the last time it was going good till my redose kicked in... then things went soft. hahahaha.


----------



## yeahyeahlauren

I've never had sex whilst rolling because none of the guys can get it up..
Which is incredibly annoying as pills make me so horny.


----------



## Fjones

I want to get some viagra.  Who should I see?  A urologist?  a general practitioner?  And what should I say?  I am bad at lying.


----------



## toa$t

if you want viagra, chances are you won't have to lie about why you need it. just omit certain details.


----------



## Offmytits

yeahyeahlauren said:


> I've never had sex whilst rolling because none of the guys can get it up..
> Which is incredibly annoying as pills make me so horny.



I reckon if you gave your man a blowjob he'd get it up. He would fricken enjoy it........even if he doesn't get a fat. I know if my gal gives me a BJ when i'm rolling its one of the most pleasurable things, but it can be hard to concentrate come to think of it.


----------



## alpaca666

sex on E is boring compared to sex on LSD


----------



## MyFriendFent

*Animal Kingdom*

Apparently my friend does. I never have had a chance to be with my girl while rolling yet (probably because she would kill me, haha) but whenever my friend and I roll and his girlfriend is there, I always have to sit downstairs and wait for them for like an hour. He says it is the craziest thing and you feel like you are truly an animal. Sounds cool hope I can try it out sometime.


----------



## SGHteller

alpaca666 said:


> sex on E is boring compared to sex on LSD



Having your your partner morph into other people while fucking is something I'll skip, TYVM.


----------



## shidoshi_rick

Well, it's been a while since I posted last...

We've been waiting like...3 months to roll again. We are going to have a crazy Valentines party this Sat. There's gonna be a bunch of people all rolling and doing crazy stuff. Great sound system, great DJ...etc. We have planned a bunch of things for rolling FUN. 
Someone mentioned an orgy...so, we'll see. I'll re-post after and let ya'll know what happened. HAHA.  mmmmm...orgy.

I think we're going to try to get a kiddie pool, fill it up with oil...and everyone will just slide around in it...sweet! 
Also, someone might have lsd...candy flipping? hmmm...


----------



## Nessmaster

I was banging my ex-gf about an hour after I had come up. It was fucking amazing up until about 2.5 hours into it, then while I was still banging her the come-down hit it me and I just stopped. Never came...


----------



## batmann131313

sex is great on mdma....only problem is finishing
i have a few times but damn did it take some work


----------



## Flipout

Fucked my girlfriend at the toilet at a tidy party while fuckin smashed on X. Was amazing, she had ravecloths on(silver superminiscirt) so just pulled down her thong and took her over the closet. God damn that rocked alot


----------



## zurich

I've pursued this issue.. lots of times.
I think i prefer kissing and cuddling.
I have had the same notions that full sex on ecstasy would be the ultimate pleasure.. but in practice.. it never seems to work out quite like that.

however.. i am quite tempted by these ideas that you should get horny.. then drop an ecstacy tablet.. and then start to have sex... so that you ... err.. "complete the mission".... whilst coming up.. but before the peak of the MDMA is reached.

yes... i really should try that. 

zurich


----------



## Bomboclat

i LOVE cuddling on mdma

just rubbing body's in a hot mess

DAYUM!! haha


----------



## Fjones

zurich said:


> I've pursued this issue.. lots of times.
> I think i prefer kissing and cuddling.
> I have had the same notions that full sex on ecstasy would be the ultimate pleasure.. but in practice.. it never seems to work out quite like that.
> 
> however.. i am quite tempted by these ideas that you should get horny.. then drop an ecstacy tablet.. and then start to have sex... so that you ... err.. "complete the mission".... whilst coming up.. but before the peak of the MDMA is reached.
> 
> yes... i really should try that.
> 
> zurich



I have thought about this too, but why would this work?  The same thing that makes it difficult to get it up on E could probably cause one to lose an erection if the e hits while already in the act.


----------



## etard7007

sex on ecstasy, to me, is like taking some ecstasy and feeling the come come up but you never actually peak and end the night disappointed.... well sometimes.

yah scratch that, the first few times i had sex on e were the best experiences of my life... just lately ive been pissed that i cant finish.

once i was fucking this girl in a car in a parking lot nonstop for 4 hours... a cop pulled up next to us she dropped to the floor and i downed my last pill in fear of being caught... i had just taken a third one 20 mins earlier... but once the cop bounced i was like "FUCK IT!" i rolled harder and we kept going. sex on red buddhas and you can never go wrong.


----------



## kisses88

one of my favorite lines from a song jus so happen to be " pop an ex pill now how does sex feel ?" u jus connect in such a great way try breathing together slow deep breaths


----------



## wonderflosity

I love having sex with my boyfriend when we're rolling. We don't always come, but it's still a more than worthwhile endeavor. 

The few occasions that I have come, it has been ridiculously unbelievable.... Nirvana. 

We had sex a few times on E last night. No orgasms, but  it was a still a fantastic evening. 
(we were on vacation, had a bottle of wine with dinner, dropped 2 pills, and then went to the hot springs, got back to our hotel, went for a walk to smoke a doobie and then just made love for a few hours... Mmmmm hotel sex.)


----------



## Akhenaten

Sex on ecstasy is just absolutely mind blowing, the times I have done it with my girl it felt like I was not in my head anymore.
Heart is racing, hot twisty bodies and huge pupils the connection felt is out of this world....


----------



## avcpl

I only took one pill so I was able to stay hard enough to cum orally--very nice. The wifey used her mega-powerful plug-in vibrator and had at least three separate, extremely intense long lasting orgasms.  

she's bi and would have loved to have had a  group of naked fems to play with!


----------



## trancetasy

i gotta say, it feels great to go on for hours but having a red dick the next day isn't worth it


----------



## fork me

best sex ever rolling. i jus keep going and going and going and going.. then like 3hrs feels like 20mins haha


----------



## Xevro

batmann131313 said:


> sex is great on mdma....only problem is finishing
> i have a few times but damn did it take some work



you can't boner while you are rolling, least while you're in the peak of your roll, viagra.


----------



## Brody

I have had amazing sex on MDMA and even better sex on MDMA combined with different drugs.....i can fucked my ex so much and so hard she couldnt take it any more......i can never cum though >.>.....allthough one time when i took 1gram of MDMA and some ritialin i started to listening to some music and the pure pleasure of the music gave me me a boner.....my ex was like wdf


----------



## originalspaceghost

*great sex on mdma*

the last time i got high with my g/f we danced around like retards for like 4 hours the we both came down and she wasnt really in the mood but decided to try it anyway, she had 2 orgasms during sex thenby only rubbing her clit she had 2 very wet g-spot orgasms! the next day she had a g-spot orgasm aging only from rubbing her clit!! and now she comes really easily during sex !!! i came once but it was a little hard. kept it up no worries tho, sex coming down is the best


----------



## Seith

While on MDMA..? I guess although it was after just having taking it when my body is still all tingly =p


----------



## avcpl

thinking of trying to go at least a week without cumming before my next roll.

anyone try this?


----------



## eezeekial

my wife and i go 1-2 weeks without before rolling sometimes, its always worth it


----------



## TendrilZ

Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked?


----------



## eezeekial

Yup, Cialis is great.  Works everytime.


----------



## avcpl

eezeekial said:


> Yup, Cialis is great.  Works everytime.



Cialis has a long effectiveness time.  How soon prior do you take it when you roll?

sometimes it gives me a bad headache and I wouldn't want that to affect the pleasure of the roll (but at that point I might not care!)


----------



## eezeekial

I usually take a half about 30 minutes before I take my first dose, then the other half about 2 hours into it.   From there Im set for the rest of the night.  I get a headache too sometimes but am pretty sure its also from nitrous, dehydration (from fucking for hours), clenching, and the loud music.


----------



## TendrilZ

Awesome, I'll pick some up and give it a crack this Friday.


----------



## originalspaceghost

yup we were on red nikes, but it was like when we were coming down afterwards.... damn it was good


----------



## toa$t

avcpl said:


> thinking of trying to go at least a week without cumming before my next roll.
> 
> anyone try this?



this is a fucking stellar idea, and I've _tried_ it many times. i never last more than two days though.


----------



## Fjones

I went to my doctor and gacve him some spiel about decreased sex drive performance anxiety.  He gave me levitra samples. 

Will these be as effective as viagra for having sex on ecstasy?


----------



## Meejay

TendrilZ said:


> Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked?



Yes I've had this problem.

Try not cumming for like two or three days and remember often its because you did too many pills so waiting till you start to come down can work too.

I get viagra online when me and my girlfriend are going to fuck on E. Primarily because I want to go for a long time and a more solid longer lasting erection is always a good thing.

Of course viagra isn't ideal from a health standpoint. Cialis is probably a lot better.

But god almighty when we go there's no stopping us. One night we got thrown out of a hotel for all the noise we were making.


----------



## Nipple

I had sex with a girl in a portapotty while beaming hardcore at last years schoolies, was the most insane experience ever.


----------



## djspaceace

Careful mixing viagra and ecstasy!

Both cause major blood pressure / pulse rate / heart rate increases.

This can be very dangerous.


----------



## vancbc

djspaceace said:


> Careful mixing viagra and ecstasy!
> 
> Both cause major blood pressure / pulse rate / heart rate increases.
> 
> This can be very dangerous.



I don't mean to be rude, but just a quick fact correction:  Viagra lowers blood pressure, MDMA & other stimulants raise it.  That does not mean it is okay to combine them, but I've never had a problem with Viagra & Cialis with MDMA and/or street E.

What you do need to be careful of is mixing poppers and Viagra.  That can cause your blood pressure to go dangerously low and you could pass out.

By the way, who HASN'T had great sex on E!?!?!?!  Not so much during the peak when your mind wanders, but afterward....holy fuck!  That's my favourite past time on E!


----------



## eg6ie

TendrilZ said:


> Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked?



dude get the girl to give u a bj.  that will fix everything.  

gotta give back too...  its a give and take thing.


----------



## khsnoopy

Quote:
Originally Posted by TendrilZ  
Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked? 

yes it does  but a good bj will help too


----------



## avcpl

as long as she isn't grinding her teeth while giving that bj!!!


----------



## Taut12

I have stop rolling for more than 1 year. But I still remember, sex on X is 100x time better for sure. Damn, I can not resist anymore.


----------



## djspaceace

*oops*



vancbc said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but just a quick fact correction:  Viagra lowers blood pressure, MDMA & other stimulants raise it.  That does not mean it is okay to combine them, but I've never had a problem with Viagra & Cialis with MDMA and/or street E.
> 
> What you do need to be careful of is mixing poppers and Viagra.  That can cause your blood pressure to go dangerously low and you could pass out.
> 
> By the way, who HASN'T had great sex on E!?!?!?!  Not so much during the peak when your mind wanders, but afterward....holy fuck!  That's my favourite past time on E!



Ahh sorry man.... I was a bit mashed when posting that..... Either way, careful!


----------



## shidoshi_rick

*One more time...*



khsnoopy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TendrilZ
> Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked?
> 
> yes it does  but a good bj will help too



Ok, EVERYONE...listen up. (lol) 

Getting it up for guys while rolling is difficult. However...I found that it realllllllly makes a difference if you are with someone that you are comfortable with. Here's the take;

If your girl is sweet and kind and you actually like her, E will totally allow you to take advantage of the 'sweetness' you feel and turn it into a raging hard on. 

If your girl is just kinda-your-type or not-at-all, then, you probably have a relationship with her because you're still looking for something in your life and you have sex with her because you are too lazy to get a new girlfriend and it's just a little better than a quick handy. 

For me, it's easy with my girlfriend because I really love her. 8) fine!

So take it easy on yourselves. Take the advice of others here. Relax. Seek medical advice before you take Viagra or Cialis. Take it without E before, so you know what it's like and don't freak out if anything weird happens.  And if you want to have sex on E, really...try to do it with someone you love, have and enjoy great sex with on a regular basis, then...and I believe only then, will you enjoy the fantastic world of sEx.  ok... easy nuff. nuff said.

And rolling on E and dancing around naked with other people is sweeeeet!


----------



## superbase

*sex on E*

Don't have sex for 5 days before you plan to roll. Take some viagra 15 minutes before you take your E, when you feel the viagra kicking in, start making out with your chick and get a nice hard on. When the E kicks in you should be able to keep it up. 

Or, wait for an hour after your start rolling and then take a viagra. Sometimes the peak can be too intense and you can't get wood. A come down viagra can get you up. 

But for me the peak is the best time for sex, if I can't get wood, I'll take it up the ass, so nice...But if you are not bi, then go with the above and do not forget the lube.


----------



## eezeekial

shidoshi_rick said:


> Ok, EVERYONE...listen up. (lol)
> 
> Getting it up for guys while rolling is difficult. However...I found that it realllllllly makes a difference if you are with someone that you are comfortable with. Here's the take;
> 
> If your girl is sweet and kind and you actually like her, E will totally allow you to take advantage of the 'sweetness' you feel and turn it into a raging hard on.
> 
> If your girl is just kinda-your-type or not-at-all, then, you probably have a relationship with her because you're still looking for something in your life and you have sex with her because you are too lazy to get a new girlfriend and it's just a little better than a quick handy.
> 
> For me, it's easy with my girlfriend because I really love her. 8) fine!
> 
> So take it easy on yourselves. Take the advice of others here. Relax. Seek medical advice before you take Viagra or Cialis. Take it without E before, so you know what it's like and don't freak out if anything weird happens.  And if you want to have sex on E, really...try to do it with someone you love, have and enjoy great sex with on a regular basis, then...and I believe only then, will you enjoy the fantastic world of sEx.  ok... easy nuff. nuff said.
> 
> And rolling on E and dancing around naked with other people is sweeeeet!




Im happy that works for you.  But for the veterans who need 5+ pills to roll good in one night- it doesnt matter who you are with, trying to get it up in the middle of the night is a pain in the ass.


----------



## apneist

The Viagra headache totally ruins it for me!


----------



## kenzboard

Damn there are some interesting ideas being brought forth here.  Really fascinating in my book.

But yes, for me....

Forgoing any form of sex for 5-14 days before rolling.  

You will build up sexual 'chi' and will experience more extreme rushes of adrenaline that hit you when you peak..._ROLLINFKNBALZ!#$%^&*_

Rolling will usually be more pleasureable and you will want to go fucking nuts with your girl, or a girl you may meet at a rave, etc, whatever you end up with.  

As for viagra or cialis, I'm not sure.  Just take it easy and you'll have a good time...sex or not.  It's all good regardless!  Making out and touching can be almost as pleasurable.  Hah!  

Overall, be cool, friendly, and have an awesome time.  Yea-yeah!


----------



## topofthetrees

There are 11 pages here, so this _might_ have been brought up before; my apologies if it has.


The vast majority of responses here seem to come from the guys point of view- getting boners and whatnot.

Can any girls vouch for this experience?
Boners really mean nothing to me since I'm a lesbian, and I'm _hopefully_ going to be trying sex while rolling this weekend.. 
I guess my main question is- is it as difficult for girls as it is for guys?


----------



## SGHteller

All the girls I've rolled with (when things headed toward sexual) had a lovely time, with the occasional complaint that things were too intense. Bi girls seemed to have an even better time, since they were fine with attention from anyone one willing to give it (no "yukky" people allowed, so no problems).

About 2/3 of the boys had problems getting hard at one time or another, but only one ever obsessed over it ... and none of us rolled with him again.

The main thing seems to be to just enjoy yourself. If you don't feel like doing anything you'd planned before hand, then don't do it.


----------



## deaf eye

yes but it kinda threw my policy of always wearing a rubber out the window

i just couldnt feel anything
and kept getting soft
but as soon as i took it off
call me dr love %)


----------



## RGB

Man, I always feel like I have to save my MDMA sessions for raves...so, the opportunities are few and far between. 

Oral is pretty awesome, though. :D It was kind of tripping me out at the time, heh. I don't know what it was about it, but something about getting sexual attention on E makes the experience way more memorable (er, both the roll and the attention).


----------



## netcrusher

HAHa sex and mdma for me is never linked normally however once I was in a club and probably the hottest chick I have ever been with ( dam shame it was on mdma ) put her hands down my pants and to her shock found the smallest PINDICK ever ( My cock is so small on mdma haha ) I tried to explain I was on MDMA, but she did not seem to understand and the music was bangin  On another note I had a BJ and found it impossible to cum. SO yer sex and mdma does not really mix and I think it one of the reasons why MDMA is so special to me....


----------



## SGHteller

netcrusher said:


> On another note I had a BJ and *found it impossible to cum*. SO yer sex and mdma does not really mix and I think it one of the reasons why MDMA is so special to me....




It's not important ... have a great time *NOT* coming. There's no need to be goal oriented about the whole thing, you can come later.

Just spend some effort making sure she has a great time and the rest will take care of itself later.


----------



## ganeshg17

*Sensual Massage London*

Enjoy a Sensual Massage with WINKS London (desc)
www.winkslondon.com (link url)


----------



## TwisteTexan

The Real Fatman said:


> I got a blowjob whilst rolling it was fucking awsome. then the chicks dad came home threatened me with a shotgun and I jumped out the window.



LOL oh man I needed that. The window part was funny just cause i'm twisted and imagined it all high and glass breaking... But yeah to the point. sex on ex? Good, sex on some hardcore ass mdma...wild but not that great confusion and overheating and problems maintaining erection... Just messing around was real fun... Break out the vibrator and ice cubes and techno and ky warming sensations... and just make her cum 20 times... it will make up for all those times you only get yours... !


----------



## rolling_souls

Inedible said:


> I love sex on MDMA, but it's almost better to explore other ways of pleasuring your partner aside from straight sex, mostly because it's hard for a male to "get up" during a roll. It still feels great, it's just incredibly difficult to remain hard long enough for it to be useful during intercourse.


My wife and go through the stages of e, the connection, the cuddle and then hit a point where we get incredibly horny and explore each other in ways we never thought we would. It is mind blowing.

What are the wildest things anyone has done while exploring your partner or a one nighter?


----------



## Dragynfyr

who hasn't?


----------



## augustaB

khsnoopy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TendrilZ
> Can't get it up while I'm rolling which really sucks. Has anyone that normally can't get it up on pills tried using Cialis and has it worked?
> 
> yes it does  but a good bj will help too



I've already posted in this thread at 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=4807170&postcount=138

But recently because I go so passive on E and having a "boner" really doesn't interest me, I have tried taking Cialis. 
For me Cialis works much better than Viagra. And I have less of a problem with blue lips. So that I have the impression that the combination of Cialis and poppers is not so hazardous as Viagra and poppers. 
You can take the Cialis the day before and it will still work while you're rolling. 
The best results are while coming up and coming down. 
I really have to be fisted while peaking. 
E is really good for giving head too, a long tonguing session with your mate will put him or her in heaven, give her the poppers while you tongue her.


----------



## iCafe

Ive never done it... I was pretty close to getting a blow job on it though, but people kept banging on the door to use the bathroom, then the azn guy who owned the house kicked the door in and seen me with my cock in my hand while I was trying to tell her to put it in her mouth, she said she didnt want to until she drank more (?) I uno im not bad looking but w.e... anyways we go downstrairs and a fight breaks out and this other stupid bitch grabs a knife and trys and gets in the kids face so i came up behind her and grabbed her by the neck with my one hand and the knife with the other, and the azn guy's brother grabbed mase and mased her adn when she fell i got mased in the face while on it, and I couldnt see shit or fucking breathe, i thought something bad was going to happen to me, then my x girlfriend who was at the party guided me to the bathroom and washed my eyes out..and thats the story of when I almost got head while on E. True story.


----------



## bean26

I LOVE sex on e. I think that it's amazing. :]


----------



## ben2990

UltimaWeapon said:


> meh, i cant ever finish when im rolling. but i can stay hard forever. good for her, not for me



i just shit


----------



## ben2990

SGHteller said:


> It's not important ... have a great time *NOT* coming. There's no need to be goal oriented about the whole thing, you can come later.
> 
> Just spend some effort making sure she has a great time and the rest will take care of itself later.



Couldnt have said it any beter my self young jedi


----------



## LonE1

Only a blowjob. It was great but there was NO way i was ever gunna cum and after a while we stoped.

I dunno sex with a very serious girlfriend on E might seem like a great idea, but ive noticed i just arient that horny on E. 

As a side note, i notice girls are MUCH hornier than guys while rolling, well at least thats what a bunch of my friends have discussed and noticed.


----------



## crazyhairman

i gave this chick oral til i was hard enuff , then we went for like 4+ hours , she came like 4 times and wen i finally did i almost passed out. i was sooo dizzy-i was comming down during all this , normally i roll so hard there is no getting hard lol.

mann if theres a lil amp in ur tab u can go litterly all night long

but mostly when im rolling i just like to feel and cuttle,rub all over it feel very nice
,sex wile rolling is awsome but kind of hollow wile im on mdma,  like rite at first wen i first get in its amazing but wen i cant cum or stay hard -know wut im sayen

sex on DOB is the best thing that has ever happnd to me ever, hands down the best sexual experiance ever on DOB and my gf who was sober,  that night i came atleast 8 times no lie , i felt so wired but hella great , it was a whole nuther world


----------



## jamaica0535

^^DOB felt very very unerotic.... 

But we were both on about 3 times what is considered to be way too much....

ecstasy sex is wonderful though.... it really is all about the foreplay though.... your not going to get off anyway, so why rush it?


----------



## M Brace

sex on e - mdmazing!  it IS nearly impossible for a man to climax on a good roll, but it sure is fun trying.  most likely to climax if sex occurs within T+2 hours for me.  Sex on come down, and sex all the next day during the glow.  i've tried viagra, it helps with the erections, but not with achieving


----------



## rogerlee850

Rozinski said:


> i once came while i just started peaking .... mind blowing it was seriously a 30 min orgasim



DITTO on this one... cumming while peaking is a MUST TRY!

Even when not peaking, but rolling.. cumming while rolling is the ABSOLUTE BEST!


----------



## shidoshi_rick

Rolling and sex have been my favorite activity.  It's always INCREDIBLE. 

My (wonderful, amazing) girlfriend  and I had a couple of friends over to roll with.  All four of us have ExpEriEncE ;-) so we knew what we were doing.  We snorted some speed about 30 mins prior to taking the E. 
But the speed was too much for me. It kicked in first, and I never 'felt' the peak...BUT...I think it was about when we were all dancing to some serious loud music + strobe lighting...and I remember my body just kinda felt 'weak' and I hands and kneed it for a few seconds and decided I needed to lay down quick!  When I was walking over to the couch I told my g/f something was wrong. I laid down, and both the girls came over to see what was wrong. I could now barely talk. I remember trying to tell her that I was about to pass out and only some gibberish (not even my language) was spewing out - and I understood what I was saying...so bizarre! so then my friend (the guy) came over and just said to me, so casually, ''hey, you have to take control. Don't let it control you!"  And BAM!!!  I basically was 'reset' and the roll was huge!!!  I can still hear his words...take control.   However, even though my g/f tells me the night was fabulous...I can only remember about 5% of all 16 hours of it. Yes, it was a long speed/E session.  I remember we all had sex with each other, at least I think so.  Anyways...things happen...that was the first time I had EVER snorted...or used Speed. 

I was thinking, after doing some research, some people say do the speed right when you peak.  I was going to abstain from the speed at all costs after that incident, but I don't want to leave out any options for awesome rolling.

Any thoughts about speed and E?  (oh, yeah, we did some Viagra to help with the blood flow, lol, and it was alright. Only take like 25mg of V if you are rolling on E. 


~S


----------



## ATLGIRL

I guess I have had a different experience......I like to touch a lot, cuddling and holding each other naked.  Sex??? Well I heard many people truly do enjoy it but I am too cracked out of my mind to try. It doesn't mean that I don't try, I just enjoy taking a bath naked much more and cuddling after that.


----------



## EntheoDjinn

*Sex and potency enhancement*

Well, I've had great times with MDMA, using Viagra to overcome the impotency.  Has anyone had experience of using Cialis with MDMA?.  I'm more interested in the safety/side effects side of it rather than the performance side.


----------



## netcrusher

the very first time I did mdma ( Melbourne happy hardcore trance party ) when I was 19 I ended up sharing my mdma with this stunning local chick. After 2-3 hours of dancing she wanted to " suck me silly", so we went back to the hotel! YES I could get it up cas she was that stunning ( perfect on mdma ) HAHA I thought she was an angel at the time. First experiance on mdma really takes you into that window world of mysticism. ANYWAY I could not cum no matter how long she sucked - so we were like: " fuck it lets go back and dance" and we did for another 2 hours of total sensational bliss. Moral of story - sex on mdma is not that important compared to other aspects of life....


----------



## Pillthrill

ME! lol 
The first time I rolled was with my bf here at home. We had a fun time and what I call the "boob-gasm"  Sex is also on E. We did blow our speakers out though


----------



## Jewel

I've had some of the most amazing sex on E. Sometimes my boyfriend has trouble staying hard, sometimes not; but we've discovered that starting sex while he's soft actually feels amazing- something I highly recommend trying for those who have trouble keeping it up while rolling. I've found that even if he can't keep it up before sex, if we start having sex he can stay hard while inside of me... a sort of cock-ring effect I suppose. And speaking of, using a cock ring would probably help a lot if you can't stay hard.. probably a better and safer option than adding viagra to the mix.
Unfortunately neither of us can come while rolling, but since everything feels so amazing neither of us seem to mind. I usually still can't the next day either, any other women have that problem?


----------



## shidoshi_rick

*Group sex on E*

It is just....

amazing...

We have good friends (a couple) that we roll with. We enjoy it SOOO much!  

The girls are great and become lovely Asian whores taking it every which way.

Seriously..best...experience....ever.


We take turns rubbing one another. Oral on each other. Sex...anal sex...tons of different positions. Showers and washing. Each time we roll it's a new and different experience. His girl likes to be super clean so I spend about 20 mins with her in the shower washing out her butt. Very exciting!  

And it's so awesome that our girls are SOOO hot!  ahhh...life's lovely pleasures. 

Let the good times roll!!!  

~Shidoshi


----------



## naughtie

Sex during peak is the best everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and my husband takes an all natural male enhancer before we drop.so he is always hard and ready to go during the roll ! Being madly in love adds an extra benefit to the experience

*edit* Thank you Mods for the Bluelight


----------



## trainwreckmolly

my general won't stand at attention


----------



## Dragynfyr

^try taking less so your thoughts rush less- it's all in your head =) just gotta focus lol


----------



## GZero

Urgh, it can go either way 

Depends what stage you're at in the "roll" (new term for me). If you've been on one and redosed a few times, the chance that ya get "pilly willy" is much increased.

However, if you were careful enough to keep the dose low, then you're gonna fuck for hours


----------



## VincentOnE

Rozinski said:


> i once came while i just started peaking .... mind blowing it was seriously a 30 min orgasim



Ih ad the same. once and only once


Any other time I've gotten hard, it wasn't the same, or as good as normal sex. :i


----------



## joeyrr

Sex on m is great. Sex during peak is the best. also sex with m1 and C is nice


----------



## llyando

I have.


----------



## blebled47

I can say last week was the first time I tried to do it while on MDMA. Getting it up wasnt that bad ( harder than normal) but to cum , man that was a task. I had to rail my chick for at least 20 minutes  ( not bad - usally I go 5 and done) The orgasm was ok but nothing to brag about. I wasnt  rolling balls though like normally. I'm going to pay a visit to Molly in a few weeks and am very excited about what I can do with my peni5 this time. I am also going to score a tab of Viagra to see what magic will happen.


----------



## burn2shine

I've had great sex while rolling and I've also not been able to get it up while rolling


----------



## Beetle Juice

i would say the sex is amazing on x, although i found it quite hard to *get it up* so to speak...but once its going wow... takes ages to cum though, so i would set aside a good few hours hah


----------



## lawlbear

some of these are so godamm funny.
though i do wonder how many are complete or close to complete bs =P 

as for my self i havent even rolled yet but plan on it the 28th =]


----------



## VincentOnE

lawlbear said:


> some of these are so godamm funny.
> though i do wonder how many are complete or close to complete bs =P
> 
> as for my self i havent even rolled yet but plan on it the 28th =]



You'll enjoy it a lot sir.


----------



## powderhound

Greatest experiences ever on X. Gotta supplement with a cialis though...... orgasms are tough to reach but well worth the effort. Cant pinpoint exactly what is so different, but amazing experience.


----------



## austisticEtard

Ahh, I've always wanted to have sex whilst' rolling. But everytime I roll its always at events. And when it's outside its hard to get it up. At an event one time though, I met this chick I don't even fully remember, she said she gave me a blow job when I was watching dj reza spin. But I honestly don't remember. I think she was full of shit. I would have remembered something like that.


----------



## Godzilla

only rolled three times.  Had sex all three times.   
First time we were really peaking and fucked like wild dogs and believe it or not it was not that good.
Second time and third time on the come down, took our time, and I mean a long time.  It was fuckin fantastic.


----------



## hellbent

head+x+comedown=goooooood


----------



## LittleKandiRaver

prettty much ruined sex for me for the rest of my life. nothing willl ever compare to sex while rolling. its too amazing. haa


----------



## inCircles

LittleKandiRaver said:


> prettty much ruined sex for me for the rest of my life. nothing willl ever compare to sex while rolling. its too amazing. haa



suchamyth.


----------



## xocatastrophe

i think I'd be too overwhelmed during sex. So I haven't tried it.


----------



## Zenethylamine

We had these rolls which all my friends insisted were super great. I tried one and it didn't do a lot for me. I was definitely rolling, but it was very mild. Sex was not much better than normal. I'd like to try it with better X, ideally pure MDMA or something such.


----------



## exarkann

how to explain...

AMAZING sex.

however, as my SO and i are cerebral we use rollin sexy time as a testbed of sorts. fantasy, mind fucking, and psychological exploration are the norm. these things just wont manifest without the augmentation, and we don't drop often, so we use our time wisely.


----------



## purplefirefly

LittleKandiRaver said:


> prettty much ruined sex for me for the rest of my life. nothing willl ever compare to sex while rolling. its too amazing. haa



No offense but I find that incredibly hard to believe.

If that's the case then you need a better partner, sex shouldn't only be good because you're on a drug.


----------



## tobala

At my age, sex _without _MDMA will still probably put me in cardiac arrest...


----------



## LittleKandiRaver

Hahaa damn , aparently you both wouldn't know cause judging by your attitude & sense of humor you haven't beeen laid in awhile. I'm just messsing around. It obviously didn't literally ruin sex for the rest of my life. Lighten up. (;


----------



## the bold one

always had problems getting a satisfactory bone while blasted.pity...................


----------



## So amazed

*Ok so i had to reg. to post this but i have been reading this thread for an hour!!! so i had to.....*
OK so here is The best of the Best of the Best about S.E.X on X

Fist time for me and my S.O. both with the X and having SEX on X
WE WOULD NEVER DO IT AGAIN buttttt......It was so perfect and Outof the fuckin world.... We can't wait!
History Married for years and years. never have time to do anything like this soooo.... wonderful sex life sober...3 or 4 times a week,,, I want it more then him even....

His roll was alittle speedy, more so than mine. 2 diffrent X pillz
He came 4 times in about 2 hours and i did 1 time but it was very frustrating cause it felt so fuckin good just couldn't quite get there.
His first Cum was about 2 min into his peek.... I put it in my mouth and he came...YEP that quick

And everytime he touched me or said my name (or what he calls me when were alone) It was like i was Fixin to cum! it was the most amazing feeling in the world....
I also have to add that everytime he said he loved me it was like i belived him more than ever... It wasn't like By hunny love  you.... It was like HE LOVED ME AND WANTED SO BAD to be inside me!!! Sorry little graffic but like i said we have NEVER experianced anything like this!!!!

So yes with the right person and the right X it is amazing
It has helped our relationship and are SEX is Better than ever
I feel , for the first time ever< COMPLETLY Confertabul around Him and with my own body...

And i know in my heart he truly loves me completly!!! never knew that befor,,, I have NO DOUT NOW!!!


----------



## samman

trying it 2weeks from now! can't waiit. never gotten a chance before this because i'm usually at a rave


----------



## FL BREAKZ

LittleKandiRaver said:


> prettty much ruined sex for me for the rest of my life. nothing willl ever compare to sex while rolling. its too amazing. haa



+ 1   on that .....


----------



## stevein7

mdai sex is good


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Ive had ridiculous bomb sex a million times on x. other times some of the worst sex. i guess it all depended on wut was in the pills and the mood and situation.lol...

now sex on molly is definitely bomb every time


----------



## drgreenthumb00

I forgot to mention.. I knocked up my ex gf while rolling. Out all all days it was the night we were rolling....


----------



## hellocatastrophe

the second time i ever rolled i had the most fucked up sexual encounter EVARRRRR. the worst part is that it was with a friend who was pretty much in love with me and he thought it meant that i wanted some kind of relationship with him following. so the next day/year was rather awkward. 

years later and with my now fiance, when we roll, i always get extremely turned on to wanting to have ravenous sex- but it doesn't seem to happen. we attempted it the last time we dropped, but thinking about it is a little better than actually trying to as i'm so scatterbrained while rolling that it's pretty much impossible. haha.


----------



## alantic swell

Been married for 20years and let me say sex with my sexy wife whilst high has kept it fresh and exciting.We`ve had some dirty dirty nights


----------



## SignifyZ

I had sex with this girl last thursday and she was rolling and I wasnt, my god was she great.

but while I'm rolling I can never get my nut  i dont have any problems getting it up though


----------



## Doktah

lol. Oh boy, sex on mdma can be fucking amazing. I find that after a long break, on one or two pills I can get it up and bust a nut, mind you it takes forever, but she looooves it and the tactile sensations are INSANE. However, if I take more or use MDMA too often, I go soft and need to get head periodically to get back into it, and sometimes literally take hours to blow my load. It can be amazing if done properly...


----------



## MidnightOkami✯

I have, but I was really spacey the whole time.
It was still really great though.  Felt a different level of closeness with my partner.
I have had better sober sex with him though.

I was just starting to come down when we started, and when we finished I back to a point where I was almost peaking again.


----------



## diabelli

Wow, just reading this thread makes my heart pound like mad... thanks a lot, now I gotta go rub one out.

Anyway, a little background before seeking advice: I'm a newbie in this forum (hi).. I used to roll semi-regularly in the 90s but quit when I sold my soul and became a responsible corporate bore. 

Then something amazing happened - I met this girl that I used to roll with occasionally, we had a thing in the past... totally randomly. We've been meeting each other, but have just recently decided to roll together.

Booked a very swanky hotel in NYC with huge soaking tub and rain shower, arranged with the hotel manager to go crazy with the candles and flower petals. Two nights. I'm calling in sick for those two days. 

I'll be taking MDMA + cialis. I've never had sex with a girl on MDMA before. Once, my friend's ex gf and I got a bit heavy but I still had enough of a conscience not to shag her... anyhoo, I'm going to make it up next week.

Now my question:  I need some paraphernalia recommendations. Namely, if there's an excellent porn flick that really goes well with rolling, pls let me know. Also, some toy recommendations... vibrators and soft ticklers seem obvious enough, but is there anything I'm missing? Ladies?


----------



## xtc5551212

diabelli said:


> Now my question:  I need some paraphernalia recommendations.



Here are my recommendations:

- Lots of lube and body lotion
- Bubble bath
- Glo-sticks for the bath
- Video camera can be lots of fun, but do yourself a favor and delete the evidence that night, it doesn't look as good the next day
- Fruit (strawberries, grapes), lots of water
- Vibrators are really fun
- Champagne to toast the night when you drop the pills
- Tell your girl to bring some sexy lingere, a few changes are good
- Music, speakers, ipod: Some hotels don't have stereos
- Be sure to hit the pool if there is one, bring swimsuits.

To break up the sex, my GF and I would walk around the hotel, we even made a dash for the pool naked once. I'm sure the security got a good show on camera 

Have a blast, I wouldn't worry about the ED pills until you're well into your roll. You might surprise yourself.


----------



## gman7104

Tbh when I'm rolling I don't seem to want sex at all, because everything seems perfect the way it is. I also can't get it up so I doubt it would happen.


----------



## SGHteller

gman7104 said:


> Tbh when I'm rolling I don't seem to want sex at all, because everything seems perfect the way it is. I also can't get it up so I doubt it would happen.



I'm pretty much the opposite. I can't stand non-stop talkers while rolling, and have only managed to keep my clothes on for one roll (friends came over with relationship drama just as we were peaking >.< ).


----------



## baddog72

My Girlfriend and I joined that club this summer!  Well, first e got us over a few relationship issues, made it easier to talk about, then the TOUCHING was out of this world.  We had a lot of mind-bending wonderful sex but virtually impossible to have an o.  I did get off from bj coming down off Barts that were probably pipes, not even e. but I will take some good e intimacy anyday!


----------



## Mk4roller

*Sex stories on X*

I wanted to make a post to see what sex stories and/or sex involved things everyone likes to do while rolling. And please no post about you can't get it up or sex is the last thing on your mind or that you have never had sex on E. Only sex experiences or special sexual things younlike to do while rolling.

Personally my girl and I like to suck and kiss all over each others body. Lots of kissing. Alot of 69 goes on. We take glow sticks and wrap them around my dick and her boobs. It's awesome to watch while they bounce and move. When she rides me I usually stick my finger in her butt or use a dildo and get some double penetration in her vagina. I also get her to suck on the dildo while i hit it doggie style. Feels awesome! We also like to watch porno flicks together as well, it gets us very freaky!

That's just a few things. What sexual things do you like?


----------



## hairychest

wanking over Indian women in stockings

dream

http://www.tube8.com/hardcore/angelique-in-amsterdam/175209/

but she is latino though


----------



## jamaica0535

Overly public sex.

I will just leave it at that.


----------



## red&black

filth, pure filth, i will leave it at that


----------



## Curaga

it's a trance


----------



## drugssexandmusic

Role-playing and no I ain't telling you the details...


----------



## augustaB

Stroking, 69, anal exploration, porn seems completely pointless though.


----------



## zenmaster22

The first time I ever rolled was back in high school, I was at some girl's b-day party and everybody there had pills. I took one (bear in mind this is back in the day pre-2000 pills) and thirty minutes later I was blowin up like no tomorrow. At one point it got so intense that I just leaned back against the wall and slid down to the floor. Right around this time, this girl who was also rollin came up to me and started chatting away. I made some weak attempt at a response, but after a few minutes just out of nowhere I started to massage her legs (she was wearing a skirt) and she just kind of stopped talking and let me continue. I moved on up her leg and eventually to her panties and was just rubbing her pussy thru them and she started to whimper and moan softly. I was so into it that right in the middle of the hallway I just stuck my hand inside her underwear and fingered her/played with her clit till she came (rather softly but you could tell she enjoyed it). Everyone was so fucked up that nobody thought anything out of the ordinary and she ended up giving me a massage for like half an hour after that. I rolling too hard to get it up or do anything with her for the most part, but that experience was awesome and remains one of my fondest memories.


----------



## t.ska

69 on the come down, and falling asleep only to both wake up with my hand down her pants and she though she was dreaming. hahahaha. fun times, each time in a closet.


----------



## mandrake

Have tried x just a few times, always with the same girl who became my gf.  We seemed to fall in love with each other because of meeting while both on x.  Sometimes I can get it up, sometimes I can't, but she loves the sex when I'm on x regardless cos I get really loving and will do anything for her.  She gets a lot of Os, for me I just love to pleasure her.


----------



## Outwest

The intensity is just amazing! Also great during the come down and the day after...


----------



## szuko000

"I seriously thought i was going to have a heart attack. I wasnt scared just upset that youd have to deal with it"

Right after the most intense sex either of us have had. I thought I was going to pass out from over exerting myself as well.


----------



## corkraver

When rolling, I too just prefer to cuddle. I'm not into many sexual actions at this time. I have gotten head while peaking and might I say it was quite the amazing experience. My girlfriend told me she had lost all gag reflexes on e, making it better


----------



## augustaB

That's true about the gag reflexes.


----------



## Tunnelfission

*Erectile dysfunction!*


----------



## SGHteller

Tunnelfission said:


> *Erectile dysfunction!*



Not all of us  :D


----------



## rico_suave

UltimaWeapon said:


> meh, i cant ever finish when im rolling. but i can stay hard forever. good for her, not for me



me 2 man.....   :-/


----------



## Parsethejoint

Okay so! I don't know how else to say this! So I'll just dive right in!
How many of you dirty little monkeys have had sex while rolling? I mean... 
I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds pretty difficult, usually sex is like the last thing on my mind when I'm rolling.
 It doesn't really sound that appealing while I'm feelin it, plus I've never been able to got hard while rolling. So I was just wondering, how many of you have had sex when you're rolling, and how was it?
I would imagine it was probably mind blowing.


----------



## Keaton

It's awesome. I just recently made the move, however, do know that it's pretty hard to cum..


----------



## Greenstar420

I havent rolled in a few years now but back in the day me and some chicks i Knew would fuck on E all the time and it was some hot intense endless fun.  Def some of the best sex ive had for sure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

its amazing. its probably my favourite thing about mdma. it makes for really uninhibited sex.  IME going to a rave knowing your going to make your excuses halfway through the night to go home for crazypillsex really adds to the high!

you guys need to get clean stuff to get hard really, anything speedy will make your cock shrivel up! from the girls perspective its not too bad that you take ages to come...


----------



## Parsethejoint

LOL, true that, the girls don't mind but I mean jesus... How long will I be trying before I'll finally be able to cum? It sounds amazing, but it also sounds torturous!
I think I would go crazy if It felt so good for so long and I couldn't cum.
Hmm, that makes sense, because most of my pills are sorta speedy
Some caffeine, or speed, but they're pretty clean.

NationOfThizzlam - How was it buddy ?


----------



## Keaton

Like sex on e. Lol. Great. I just end up getting frustrated cuz I cant finish...


----------



## Parsethejoint

Argh... I figured as much lol, I'm going to get very frustrated, I can already tell.

At least you can say you did it, and I'm sure when you finally got there it was amazing.


----------



## Keaton

Never got there 
Went at it for 2 hours. Nothing. She came. But I didn't. (


----------



## LacunaSamsara

Ugggghh.  
Can't wait to do this again.  It's a once-in-a-lifetime experience that you can repeat 

In one word:
Heavenly


----------



## Parsethejoint

NationOfThizzlam - AWW, I am so sorry, that sucks... ... At least you can be happy about making her happy right...? Was that frustrating? I would be...

LacunaSamsa ra - I'll give it a go sometime, but it still sounds like a feat that's hard to accomplish, I'm sure it's all worth it though. :D


----------



## Keaton

^you must be a lady


----------



## Parsethejoint

LOL, I would assume that you are talking about Lacuna right? Because last time I checked... I was not a lady, HAHA.


----------



## Keaton

Parsethejoint; said:
			
		

> LOL, I would assume that you are talking about Lacuna right? Because last time I checked... I was not a lady, HAHA.



 my bad, yea I meant lacuna 
8)Lol
And btw yes, giving my girl more than one O is a BITCHIN feeling


----------



## LacunaSamsara

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^you must be a lady



Think this was directed at me....

I'm actually male and I like how it doesn't let me come.  Allows me to keep at it allllllllllll niiiiiiiiiiight loooooooong.  You've never really fucked if you've never woken up the next day and your shit is so sore you're in pain (and not from lack of lube either!).

Coming isn't the best part anyway.  Making her come is.


----------



## Keaton

I hear you, like I said above, making her come more than once is a great feeling


----------



## Parsethejoint

I agree with both of you, giving my girl more than just a few orgasms, is definitely a great feeling . LOL, only time I've woken up and my shit was sore... Well... One word... Alcohol...


----------



## Keaton

Whiskey dick! Lol


----------



## Parsethejoint

Hahaha, I don't seem to have a problem with that surprisingly. Go figure.


----------



## Keaton

Haha.
Oh btw, don't be offended if this either gets moved or closed as this has been discussed a lot here.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Wow, you're right, we've kinda moved off topic LOL.
Nahhh, I won't be offended, maybe we should leave it at this then?
Nice little chit chat though =P. I love BL, it's like my new favorite place since I discovered it...
So many down the earth people.


----------



## Keaton

I beg to differ, they're usually pretty high 8)
Just follow the rules and we'll take care of ya homie.


Anyways, on topic, sex+MDMA= +100


----------



## Parsethejoint

Aww cmon, you know what I mean! The people are just awesome, enough said!


As for the sex+MDMA it's the first thing on my list of things to try.


----------



## Keaton

Yea i hear ya bro

Yea, just don't try it on a retarded high dose. Then you may not be able to get it up.


----------



## AiryFairy

Sex on E is amazing.. like, incredible.. but last time I did it, I kept getting overwhelmed and "blacking out?" Idk, it was weird. Like I don't remember some stuff that happened. And my boyfriend was like, "I'm not gonna lie, this is awkward." ._.


----------



## Keaton

Sounds like you may have been "retarded high"
Lol or maybe you gold fished


----------



## szuko000

I rolled with my girlfriend 3 times. Basically now once the roll kicks in we have sex for the whole duration. Thats fine even on 200mg of pure mdma i was still able to function completely. I love it because when we arent having sex we stay in bed naked and talk. I never felt so close to someone in my life.

Still now its like thats what we do when we are rolling. She likes it so much that I'm trying to plan a roll party but i need to some how incorporate that into it...

This is not a complaint lol.


----------



## Outwest

Just do it!!!!


----------



## trainwreckmolly

i've tried, and it was kind of awkward.  usually sex isn't really on my mind that much while i'm rolling as i'm very easily distracted in that state of mind.  it seems to be one extreme or the other for most people, as they either love it and thats what they do the entire roll, or they don't find it enjoyable and don't do it.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Hahaha, I think I'll give it a try next time I roll, but I'm a lot like trainwereck I'm very very easily distracted when I'm rolling so... LOL, it's gunna be a bit of a hassle, but what the hell! You never know till you try!


----------



## mmajunkie

*Sex and Ecstasy*

Sex is very good while rolling however I have only blew my load once. I would have 2 say I have had better sex without the E but its still a great bonding experience when I do it with my girlfriend


----------



## Keaton

Outwest; said:
			
		

> Just do it!!!!



Nike condoms are win


----------



## DXMkid420

it sucks, i used to have no problem getting it up for sex, and then i made fun of someone on here for not bieng able to get it up.... then he passed the wretched curse onto me karma? but if im on molly ill fuck all night long lol. it really is a very bonding expierence. when you wake up next to her(or him...ewwwww) you feel like you know eachother more. and your much closer than before. if you like sex on E, try it while kandi flipping if you havnt. its outta this world


----------



## tooru

My friend said popping a viagra-like substance beforehand makes sure your equipment stays hard 

http://translate.google.com/transla...&tl=en&u=http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sextasy


----------



## Keaton

There are certain health risks associated wi doing that


----------



## Parsethejoint

DXMkid420 





> it sucks, i used to have no problem getting it up for sex, and then i made fun of someone on here for not bieng able to get it up.... then he passed the wretched curse onto me karma? but if im on molly ill fuck all night long lol. it really is a very bonding expierence. when you wake up next to her(or him...ewwwww) you feel like you know eachother more. and your much closer than before. if you like sex on E, try it while kandi flipping if you havnt. its outta this world


I LOL'D

Popping a viagra while rolling doesn't sound very smart...


----------



## Webzter

Ive tried it once on the comedown it was crazy!! I never finished though  couldnt..but yeah 
my advice would be trying it on the comedown so u can have fun doing other stuff while ur peaking and have more fun after...


----------



## AiryFairy

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Sounds like you may have been "retarded high"
> Lol or maybe you gold fished



What does gold fished mean?


----------



## Parsethejoint

I was wondering the same thing about the goldfished thing... Yeah, I doubt I'll be able to finish, BUT I guess I'll never know what it's like till I try it...


----------



## mesial

Add me to the list of folk who can stay erect but can't finish!  Pretty frustrating but it certainly was an amazing experience and watching my girl go out of her mind with multiple orgasms couldn't be more fun!


----------



## vancbc

I almost wish I hadn't ever had sex while on E because it's so pleasurable that now I find it hard to have it be a social club drug experience.  As soon as the E comes on all I wanna do is hook up with one or more hotties, go home, put on some great music, get naked and have fun.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Aww, dude are you serious? I don't want that to happen to me. I love rolling and just chillin, talking, and dancing... Anybody else have what happened to vancbc? ^^^


----------



## AiryFairy

I kind of feel the same way as van. I'm so used to having sex while on it I find it hard not to have sex.


----------



## vancbc

Parsethejoint said:


> Aww, dude are you serious? I don't want that to happen to me. I love rolling and just chillin, talking, and dancing... Anybody else have what happened to vancbc? ^^^



Age and experience may also have something to do with it.  I'm 36 and have used E for 10 or 11 years, so the experience and my tastes have changed a lot over the years.  I've tried to recapture that magic of going to a club and having one of those nights where it's magic and 4 hours goes by in the blink of an eye - but somehow I just feel most comfortable ending up at home in the atmosphere I've described.


----------



## Keaton

gold fishing is a term my friends and I use to describe the effect of out smoking your roll


----------



## Parsethejoint

I'm pretty young, so you would think I'd have no problem getting it up lol.


----------



## Keaton

Bro I'm 18, have been for a week now, it's got nothing to do with age.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Okay then, yeah, age must have nothing to do with it. I'm a bit younger than you, but only by a year.


----------



## momclovin

it's really fun  my boyfriend couldn't cum last time though, but it didn't really matter because we had so much fun doing it and knew it was just the drug that was preventing him from coming. i recommend it


----------



## chi chi laroux

my husband and i love to fuck on mdma, and we go for hours. neither of us has any expectation of coming, we just get off on the pleasure of the moment. we only do nice clean shit, so his getting hard is never an issue. 

mmmmmm....sex on e....


----------



## guerrero

You might need cialis , and I find that once its on, its awsome, but I need to put my mind to it or I dont even think about it.


----------



## peruvianflake

you guys should try anal sex on acid


----------



## chi chi laroux

peruvianflake said:


> you guys should try anal sex on acid



done and done, my friend! it kinda freaked out my hubby a bit, since then he's decided that he's not so much into anal anymore. me? i enjoyed it, it didn't hurt as much as it does when i'm not high (yay for disassociating!), but i'm okay with him not wanting to do it anymore.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Uhm... I have to ask... I can't tell if that was a joke or not Peruvianflake LOL.
If you're not, what's so spectacular with anal sex on acid? o.o


----------



## mdmaftw!

its wonderful Lmaoooooo ya its hard to finish but when you do its like you were 13 again "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" lmaoooooo greatest bustapalooza ever! :D

ps. on mdma i mean lol(acid anal o.o ;O :D)


----------



## chi chi laroux

aren't 13 year olds known more for their ability to blow a load before getting anywhere near a fuckable hole?


----------



## mdmaftw!

chi chi laroux said:


> aren't 13 year olds known more for their ability to blow a load before getting anywhere near a fuckable hole?



I think you misunderstood what i wrote, read it again now slowly rofl..... 2 different concepts were in that message


----------



## xpensivtaste

i never used to be able to enjoy sex on any drug other than coke....since i met my current boyfriend things have changed...ooooh so much, sex is better than ever whilst rollin or on any other stim. come down sex...FTW. gotta love it!


----------



## PureFire

I'm one of the lucky few that can have sex while rolling AND finish, and yes it is spectacular, however, it was a purely physical thing, the girl I was dating at the time I liked but wasn't crazy about. 

I would love to roll with a real significant other, or someone I really cared about. I imagine the emotions would be SO much more intense!! I was never able to convince the wife to roll with me, and now that we're separated I'm sure that won't happen now, with her anyway. Anyone have any great experiences with a spouse or significant other?


----------



## SGHteller

Don't worry about coming guys, you'll get around to it eventually! Honestly, fucking for hours and coming on the come-down is much more fun anyway. I managed to cum once very near the peak .. it was SO intense I felt hollowed out. I actively try not to now.

The biggest trick I've found for sex on MDMA (and I'm one of the "always want to have sex while rolling" group) is be in a sex-mood during the come up. Plan your roll as a sex thing. You can still dance, talk, chill, play with toys, and all that if you decide to later.

Rolling sex is awesome, uninhibited fun. The closeness with a loved one is incredible!


----------



## nomy

I just love sex on any drug. Now to the point that I can't have straight sex, it's just too boring!

For me it's just easy to get downright dirty and perverted, I love it! But I always wait till later on in the evening/morning. Just as the comedown starts. It's like the last phase of the experience and one I certainly look forward to all night SGHteller. So when I feel I'm coming down, I think....fuck it, the next phase has just began, it ain't over yet! 

I have finished before, but not many times. It's bloody good fun trying though!


----------



## mdmaftw!

nomy said:


> I just love sex on any drug. Now to the point that I can't have straight sex, it's just too boring!
> 
> For me it's just easy to get downright dirty and perverted, I love it! But I always wait till later on in the evening/morning. Just as the comedown starts. It's like the last phase of the experience and one I certainly look forward to all night SGHteller. So when I feel I'm coming down, I think....fuck it, the next phase has just began, it ain't over yet!
> 
> I have finished before, but not many times. It's bloody good fun trying though!



I agree, I like to do dirty shit lmao and its a lot more fun when your on something tripping balls.  its fun to be skipping beats in time and to be fucking too, feels as if your a ravenous horny bastard :D.


----------



## xtc5551212

*Sexy fun things to do while rolling?*

Hi all. A 'special friend' and I are rollin' tonight at home and I'm trying to find fun sexy suggestions. We pretty much plan on being naked for 5 hours and there's a jacuzzi 

Thanks!


----------



## AfterGlow

It sounds to me like you've got everything you need.  All you have to do now is just let it happen.


----------



## georgewc2001

music + massage + mdma = heaven

Remember it's just as good to get a massage as it is to receive one on e.  I was rolling recently with a girl who wasn't and didn't know I was...I asked to give her a massage and I gotta say I think I enjoyed it more than her.  Glad she was laying face down and couldn't see me cause my eyes were in the back of my skull...lol


----------



## citizen cained

your forgetting one thing... condoms got to be safe now


----------



## Monkeybizness

Porn. . Toys.  Showers. . Massage. . some pot.. good chilled music.  . And just feel good. . Get into it talk a lot about sex to.  It will blow you up

I always end up at the porn store.. they have amazing ones in my town with toys , out fits, videos,  pipes and lots of fun naughty things.  Me and the bf go rolling bawls a we pick out toys and vids. . Its AWESOME.


----------



## georgewc2001

Be careful not to stay in hot tub too long or you'll overheat...it will be tempting cause it gonna feel sooooooo good


----------



## XAoPillz

georgewc2001 said:


> music + massage + mdma = heaven
> 
> Remember it's just as good to get a massage as it is to receive one on e.  I was rolling recently with a girl who wasn't and didn't know I was...I asked to give her a massage and I gotta say I think I enjoyed it more than her.  Glad she was laying face down and couldn't see me cause my eyes were in the back of my skull...lol



rofl, i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Bsiren

I think you'll figure out what to do  lotsss of lotions, lubes etc. Give eachother ice massages too- it feels great


----------



## ATLGIRL

I think taking a bath together and listening to a good mix is heaven


----------



## strawberry jam

XAoPillz said:


> rofl, i know exactly what you mean.



I know exactly what he means too! I always give my boyfriend head rubs/scratches (he has lush wavy curls ) while I'm rolling and... it's the best feeling in the world. I'm moaning and it's not even me getting my hair played with.

I think you're pretty much set with just having her and a jacuzzi. A few months ago for our anniversary, my bf and I rolled on vacation and there was a jacuzzi in our hotel room. It was amazing. We just blasted our own music and took showers/laid in bed/cuddled/fucked/sat in the jacuzzi all night and that was enough. That was one of my top 5 rolls, and I've rolled nearly 50 times, so you'll have an incredible time. Have fun tonight


----------



## sheepie

he's just trying to make us jealous


----------



## Ode to LRC

Tried sex while a bit inebriated and rolling face and while it felt amazing, and I preformed like a porn star, I wasn't able to finish and I know it wasn't because of the booze. Really upset my ex because she left the bar to come have sex and she thinks if I don't get off I hated it.  Oh well... lesson learned.


----------



## supaduck

Shag in the jacuzzi


----------



## naturally1611

*How does sex work on MDMA?*

So...my boyfriend and I roll together; he takes a little bit of Viagra in order to keep an erection so that we can have sex. He never EVER ejaculates while rolling. I recently went off the pill and this will be our first time rolling without using any kind of contraception. I have a diaphragm, but I'm thinking that I don't want to use it because it's kind of a hassle. My question is this - does anyone know if any type of ejaculation is possible during sex while rolling? I remember learning in health class that "a little bit" comes out right before ejaculation but if he doesn't go, then would it? I guess my question is a little complicated and probably hard to understand  I'm not opposed to using contraceptive but...the less to worry about while rolling, the better  thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## hoptis

Even if your b/f doesn't blow, pre-cum will almost certainly be released, especially if you're having sex over a long period of time. The risk of getting preganant from this, well that's something you'll have to evaluate for yourself. Ejaculate is released, it doesn't take a money shot to transfer sperm, but whether that's enough to worry about... that's your call.


----------



## CaseFace

Via the Bump N Grind!



Anything is possible, and i definitely can blow my load while rolling. Why are you going off birth control again..?


----------



## MazDan

I agree with Hoptis call on precum however its far from impossible to cum while on mdma specially if using viagra.

I know because thats my combo and I have no problems cumming at all most of the time.

Without the viagra is a different story because I cant get it up.

I would never risk my girlfriend getting pregnant in that siutuation, risk would be very very high IMO.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

atleast use a condom


----------



## momclovin

yeah it's possible to ejaculate while rolling. it took a loong time for my boyfriend to finally cum, but it can definitely happen. just use a condom.


----------



## skittlezzzz

pre cum does have sperm in it and all it takes is 1 strong swimmer for a female to become pregnant.  even though there is significantly less sperm than in actual semen, there is still a risk.

i say either use a condom or if u dont want to use a condom then get some spermicide because that will be pretty good since it will only be the pre cum


----------



## mdmaftw!

I think the point is shes trying to get pregnant... so in that case give him a blowjob before hand and soften him up a bit for the ride, since he has a hard time cumming. Or try something new, I dont know what your into but let him slap your ass, pull your hair idk, whatever he really is excited to do and I gaurentee a money shot. Me personally its a lil hard for me to cum, But when I get rough with a lady it comes a lot quicker lol. Seriously if you want him to cum, ask him his deepest sexual desire, let him do it to you and pray he doesnt get pissed when you have kids lol.

Ps. If you don't want to get pregnant do it with a condom on at least(trojan ecstasy feel like nothing is on almost ^^ ironically enough).


----------



## Marauder

I can't cum on methylone, MDMA, SSRIs and probably anything else that increases serotonin. There's pre-cum and most of the time this won't get you pregnant but is it really worth the risk?


----------



## augustaB

Sometimes I can get an erection but usually not. 
But if I can get erection I will eventually end up shooting my load. 
Even so even without getting an erection and for example if I'm stimulated by ass play there may be some leakage of cum. 
I think that there is a very good chance that if you make love without using contraception that you will actually deeply and fundamentally want to  conceive and that your boyfriend will probably rise to the occasion. 
So to be safe take the pill. Or give him a beejay or let him take you anally. 
But do enjoy it whatever you do.


----------



## F1n1shed

Viagra and E together can be a dangerous combo, why risk it? Best thing to do is wait until you have come down. That way you can still fuck for a long time and he will have a MUCH greater chance cumming when he has come down.


----------



## socalthizzn

Same as sober, penetate or be pentrated. Sex.


----------



## toa$t

do anal


----------



## i roll balls

Idk about you guys but my dick never seems to get up past half mast most of the times on e....


----------



## NightLight*

i roll balls said:


> Idk about you guys but my dick never seems to get up past half mast most of the times on e....



yep i have the same problem


----------



## socalthizzn

i roll balls said:


> Idk about you guys but my dick never seems to get up past half mast most of the times on e....





Give her the ruff stuff


----------



## BrutalRollar

Pre cum can certainly get someone pregnent, that's how my 16 year old friend got pregnent. And he was only in for less then a minute  sober or rolling I'd imagine you could get pregnent either way. Just use a condom or go back on the birth controls. But sex without a condom feels soo much better.


----------



## naturally1611

thanks guys...I don't want to get pregnant though I've been him for eight years so it wouldn't be a huge disaster BUT I'll be safe in whatever I do. I totally lose my sex drive when I'm coming down is that normal? I'm reading  a lot of people say that's when it's the best?


----------



## thizzleman138

trojan ecstasy


----------



## Muddy Benson

i know that shizzle! feel horny but no 'head-way' without fore-play.  Complete bummer!  But...  Yeah ya can get pregnant from having his dinky inside ya, the penis, much like the vagina, has self lubricating abilities, in the penis's home-made lube is sperm.  

Condoms are fucking annoying as hell when you're rolling tho!!


----------



## Psychonautical

unless you have like the most fertile fields of eggs in the hen house inside of your uterus i highly doubt that one night of unsolicited sex with your boyfriend on ecstasy will have you brimming with childs.

Just make sure when he does blow his load, he doesn't blow it in the hole.

Curtains, Mouth, lol, anything is better than in the hole.

then you could very well be assured a baby, cuz that sauce, *whispers* I hear its the baby Batter


----------



## windowpaine

In the most harm reduction way possible, please do not have unprotected sex. Especially while you're wasted. Trust me. Pulling out sounds like a great plan until you're in the moment. 

Imagine how having a baby could fuck up the next 18 years of drug abuse and partying. I had to.


----------



## Asyd420

^ Wise words


----------



## Jamo

I don't mean to patronise you but this is a school child type question, he does not necessarily have to ejaculate to impregnate you.


----------



## EntheoDjinn

I'm wondering if it really should be "he doesn't have to orgasm to make you pregnant".  The ejaculation is not just limited to one explosive act - there's a small, but steady, stream of ejaculate oozing out.  At least that's what I find.
And it's quite a complex process.  Perhaps the level of discussion could go up a bit.  Any endocrinologists/GU specialists out there who can input .....?


----------



## Barbera

*Sex and rolling*

Whats your opinion on it?
Heard it ruins your sex life, but its hard to resist when your on one.
Is it really worth it?


----------



## HouseHead78

It's phenomenal - but make sure it's the focus of your evening.  Going out raving and all that - then trying to change the mood to sexytime afterward - just doesn't work.  So roll with your partner at home, relaxing, and you'll have great passionate sex all night.

And, it doesn't ruin sober sex.  That's an urban legend.  Come on, what could possibly ruin something as awesome as sex?


----------



## casual44

I have sex almost every time I roll.  We go clubbing for a while and when we get home take 1/2 tab each and go at it.  As I just posted in another thread, it's an enlightening experience, and I wish everyone in the world could experience it like I have.  Guys, take a 1/2 Cialis beforehand, and everyone realize that you're not going to have an orgasm unless you're really focused (focusing on E is almost impossible, so...).

And I agree with HouseHead78, I've been doing this almost weekly for 6 months, and sober sex is still incredible, just as it always was. 

If you want to feel like a sexual super-star, take a dose of GHB with the E.  (Be careful with G, though!!! Make sure you take it correctly and never do it alone.  Unlike E, G is very dangerous if you do it incorrectly.)  You will fuck for hours, and you will feel super hot and super horny...  Don't except to have an orgasm on this combination, though! LOL.  I think it's impossible.


----------



## CaPoNe.

I would def recomend trying it but if you are using viagra or something to get it up just becareful with your dosages, the two could be a dangerous mix if not used with caution


----------



## wombus erectus

It's very hard to concentrate as stated above, but once you get going it gets easier. First time I'd done it, it had taken me an hour to climax but once I did it was amazing. It's a really special experience with a girl you have intimate feelings for. 

And no sex is still good afterwards 

Peace


----------



## rincewindrocks

Will say the last time i had sex on E, I could not nut. went at it for hours, and had to stop in the end cause we were both too tired. Went to a party a couple hours later (we had dropped about midday) and i got the worst case of blue balls while standing around, had to slam 4 beers just to kill the pain to a 'dull' level. Not sure if this is common, but its worth remembering


----------



## alterego.shadow

I never had sex on XTC, but I have jerked off a few times. I didn't take any cialis or viagra, but I think the pills probably had some meth in them. I was able to nut and the feeling was incredible.


----------



## i roll balls

Can't get it up all the way on e..


----------



## Arctherus

I personally have done this several times. I find I am able to last much longer, and it does not take away from the feeling of sober sex.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Yeah I can never get up until after my roll. Even at that it takes sooooo long to bust a nut.


----------



## tadmud

i thnk its horrible ur way to sensitive and if ur a man, u cant get it up, maybe with viagra but fuck that


----------



## Thomas29

You can get it up and ejaculate but the whole experience might last 2 hours which is a good thing IMO lol.


----------



## StrutterGear

Wana try it, last time the missus was down and I was on it we had a err... 'waiting period'. Pun intended. Might be a bit weird if I'm rolling and she's not though, pretty sure she's not up for taking any. Oh wells.


----------



## foxyloxy55

Sex on MDMA? Yes please. Every time.


----------



## BeenBeaningDFW

Seems to vary, based on what I read here. My gf and I have both said that I'm harder every time while rolling. I don't have any difficulties getting up, but finishing is out of the question. But E seems to completely numb me, so its its not that great feeling honestly. Emotionally, it feels great and everything, though


----------



## Dragynfyr

sex on LSD AND E, nooow we're talkin!


or e, k, and shrooms, that was great


----------



## Keaton

There's a reason that its so easy to put the words 'sex' and 'ecstasy' together. It's because they were meant to be together 
Sextasy
The key to getting it up is to not took so many pills that you end up being floored.


----------



## halperdude

serotonin is realeased during a normal orgasm, so Normal Orgasm+ serotonin from X= true happiness.


----------



## sharrrna

tbh i didnt enjoy sex on pills, it got too much for me and i had to get my boyfriend to stop. . which he didnt so it ended up being a pretty bad rolll. i dont think ill be trying sex on pills again after that one.


----------



## deejspencer

man mdma and sex go hand


----------



## Fjones

I've never been able to do it while peaking, but on the comedown I've had some amazing experiences.   

I don't understand why anyone would be opposed to at least trying to have sex while on ecstasy, what is there to lose?


----------



## nomy

sharrrna said:


> ... i had to get my boyfriend to stop. . which he didnt so it ended up being a pretty bad rolll...



Now that just isn't right. A quick knee in the balls was justified there. I hope he isn't your boyfriend anymore.


----------



## mesial

BeenBeaningDFW said:


> Seems to vary, based on what I read here. My gf and I have both said that I'm harder every time while rolling. I don't have any difficulties getting up, but finishing is out of the question. But E seems to completely numb me, so its its not that great feeling honestly. Emotionally, it feels great and everything, though



I have had sex on all four of my rolls.  My last roll I took a higher dose and definitely felt the shrinkage occur.  My wife helped out a bit and I was able to get it done 

I agree though, my body blows up like crazy on MDMA but it seems there is almost less sensation for my man goods when everything else is blowing up so much.  It isnt until the comedown that I have any chance to finish!  Even tried nitrous and I couldn't even tell if I was hard, almost numb in that region while the rest of me was in sheer euphoria.  When I first feel the effects, I can feel a ton, but this goes away after 30 mins or so.  Oh well, it's still fantastic!!


----------



## sushiadct

My wife and I always finish our rolling sessions with some gooood loving. It feels soooo freaking good. Very sensual... not easy to ever finish... usually get tired first. The feeling is almost better then actually finishing. It's also hard to keep it up unless im doing doggie style the whole time... which is what I normally do.


----------



## sushiadct

StrutterGear said:


> Wana try it, last time the missus was down and I was on it we had a err... 'waiting period'. Pun intended. Might be a bit weird if I'm rolling and she's not though, pretty sure she's not up for taking any. Oh wells.



You'd both have to be on it imo.. make her do it for your bday!!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

It's common to hear from people that sex while rolling isn't too great. I've had both successful and not so successful experiences with it. I've found that a lot of foreplay is key. Your body's senses are on overload, appreciate and enjoy it. I think most people try to rush right into the sex and it can put too much pressure on the situation, typically ending in not being able to get it up. Taking my time has always worked in my favor :]


----------



## peacefuldreamer09

The emotional connection is so pronounced with my bf, that we never finish, because we end up wanting to stop and just hold each other.  He's a little more aggressive normally (as am I, but I touch alot)  and so I cherish the time we have making love on E.  Finishing would be almost impossible until after I come down unless I was doing it super super gentle, I'm ridiculously sensitive sober already.


----------



## Diorx3

I love having sex on E, especially with my SO. It's just something that's so sexy and fun


----------



## LasVegasSmacks

i cant get hard on ecstacy? why?


----------



## kace

I love it.. last time I was rolling and my ex wasn't. It was really good, but I really think the cuddling and kissing etc beforehand was more enjoyable then the actual sex.


----------



## Keaton

kace said:


> I love it.. last time I was rolling and my ex wasn't. It was really good, but I really think the cuddling and kissing etc beforehand was more enjoyable then the actual sex.



believe it or not thats usually the case.
most people would rather just cuddle and stuff like that than actually engage in sex.
htas not to say people don't do it or enjoy it.


----------



## bhamster

*SEXtasy*

Just an idea for those looking for a nice night in with your girl. My wife and I used to do this in Ireland regularly to maximize the loved up delight that we love about  E.


Close all blinds and curtains
Light an insane amount of candles
Open two bottles of good red wine to let them breath
Take 1 yoke each
Get a collection of loved up music ready and put one one to set the mood
Take long, hot showers
Put on something comfortable
Turn all phones off
Turn all lights off
Pour the wine
Sit down in front of the fire (or on a nice cozy blanket with pillows on the floor)
Talk about how awesome you both are and how much you dig each other
Take another pill at +1:00
Take 1 x .50mg Viagra at +1:00
Spend the night together all loved up!

The candlelight flickering, smooth, loved up sounds playing and being loved up with the one you love is a great way to spend a night on E.

Try it. 

You'll like it.


----------



## Keaton

Merged.


----------



## dreworthedrew

NationOfThizzlam said:


> believe it or not thats usually the case.
> most people would rather just cuddle and stuff like that than actually engage in sex.
> htas not to say people don't do it or enjoy it.



you would rather cuddle then haveing sex huh. LAME!!!!!!!
if you cant get it up, have yer girl go down on you. If she loves you she wont mind being down there for 30-45 mins lol. in my case somtimes a hour an a half


----------



## Keaton

I don't care who you are or how good the head is, it you take enough MDMA, your dick is staying flaccid.


----------



## dreworthedrew

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I don't care who you are or how good the head is, it you take enough MDMA, your dick is staying flaccid.



Sounds like somone that doesnt get head, i feel sorry for you. Belive me bro, 
Ive done all the upers and you get gum dick. Ya i got that part. but when a girl gives you dome it allways goes up a little bit


----------



## Keaton

You're undercover trolling has been noticed.


----------



## Diorx3

dreworthedrew said:


> you would rather cuddle then haveing sex huh. LAME!!!!!!!
> if you cant get it up, have yer girl go down on you. If she loves you she wont mind being down there for 30-45 mins lol. in my case somtimes a hour an a half



I don't mind giving my boyfriend a blowjob when we roll together. But an hour and a half? That's just a bit much lol




NationOfThizzlam said:


> I don't care who you are or how good the head is, it you take enough MDMA, your dick is staying flaccid.



I have to agree with NationOfThizzlam unless my boyfriend takes something else along with the pills he just can't get it up sometimes  lol


----------



## Keaton

I find that it mainly occurs durning the peak. If I'm coming down and I really have my mind set on it, I can do it. But tbh MDMA isn't one of those drugs that gets me mad crazy horny, I find that LSD does that to me more tho.


----------



## ricardo08

Can't ever get it up on mdma, how anyone can baffles me. Even when coming down. Eventually I'll manage it but I won't be able finish, can't do that for a couple of days after. Doesn't bother me though, it's the last thing I'm interested in when I'm buzzin'.


----------



## BeenBeaningDFW

Unless I take over 150mgs, I can get up no probs (but I am in my teens still). I did take 3.5 pokeballs and experienced that "tiny dick" thing that people talk about on here, and it was impossible to get up.

But with all that said, sex on E isn't really that enjoyable. Its great up until the part where you've had sex for like 5 minutes. Everything leading up to the sex is hella better though. But also, E just numbs the sensitivity down there so you don't really feel shit. eh.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yup yup, everything leading up to the actual act is amazing but the sex while peaking is so-so. I find that doing it while coming down is a whole lot more enjoyable. 
My next thing to try is sex and psychedelics, should be interesting.


----------



## Monkey16

I find my sex drive becomes very low while I'm high. I just rather cuddle. I have had sex while on E b4...actually the first time I did E I ended up having sex. it is good...but I find with me while I'm rolling...I just rather a massage or cuddle. also I find it depends how high u are. if I'm super high and my bf is trying to entice me....its not gonna work....I'm just numb and dont feel any thing..and just want to dance....but if I'm just coming up or just coming down....than if he entice's me...I'm totally down for it and it becomes an great experience. see with my BF...it is the opposite...he becomes a rock for hrs on end and wants to have sex with everyone in sight lol so it differs from person to person.  thats my 2 cents on it.


----------



## DOB

anything above 90mg of MDMA makes my dick soo small that you will need electron microscope to see it.Even if I wanted,little blue buddy will be offline.


----------



## DOB

BeenBeaningDFW said:


> Unless I take over 150mgs, I can get up no probs (but I am in my teens still). I did take 3.5 pokeballs and experienced that "tiny dick" thing that people talk about on here, and it was impossible to get up.
> 
> But with all that said, sex on E isn't really that enjoyable. Its great up until the part where you've had sex for like 5 minutes. Everything leading up to the sex is hella better though. But also, E just numbs the sensitivity down there so you don't really feel shit. eh.



this man,pure truth


----------



## augustaB

Unless I take viagra or cialis, I can't get an erection on mdma. 
Also I have no real desire to do any penetrating. 
What I do like though is to be penetrated while rolling and I get really hot for that. 
Even so to keep my partner happy I usually take a 100 mg cialis tablet the evening before rolling day. It gives me a headache at the time but that side effect wears off in a few hours. 
With some suitable stimulation (blow job) I will then produce a satisfactory stiffy during the come up or after the peak which my partner can then enjoy.


----------



## Monkey16

PureFire said:


> I'm one of the lucky few that can have sex while rolling AND finish, and yes it is spectacular, however, it was a purely physical thing, the girl I was dating at the time I liked but wasn't crazy about.
> 
> I would love to roll with a real significant other, or someone I really cared about. I imagine the emotions would be SO much more intense!! I was never able to convince the wife to roll with me, and now that we're separated I'm sure that won't happen now, with her anyway. Anyone have any great experiences with a spouse or significant other?


I did!! it really is amazing!! cause it just not about sex...its about love and how much u care for each other....and the climax is not important....ur just happy that ur having fun with the 1 person that u love. but I do suggest doing it come up or come down....with me...I cant do it during my peak....but it is very very very nice during the comedown. the best part about it is that my BF knows and can tell....so he has very good timing. (most of the time..and if I'm too high...he doesnt care and waits till I'm ready) there is no pressure!! thats another good thing..is that u know each other and wat works.....its pretty amazing!!


----------



## Ashleygets

If I'm trying this for the first time w mollys should I have sex ?


----------



## rincewindrocks

you are going to have to give more info than that. is this your first time rolling, or your first time with molly, or do you just want to have sex while rolling and you want to see if its a good idea with mollys? also, age, sexual history, rolling history, etc


----------



## ugrowitwesmokeit

i would have to say i do not like it.. i always lose train of thought and can't concentrate on the sex haha i would much rather just rub each other and make out hahaha but that's just me!


----------



## ZeroX

Hello! I'm new to the forum but been rolling since late 90's. My wife and I love having sex everytime we do roll. Come up, peak, and come down. We actually make a weekend get away just so we can enjoy each other company. We don't roll too often I'd say 3 times a year on special occasion. I never have a problem getting it up but finishing has always been the problem. I guess not a problem its just we go for hrs. Normally take breaks in between for cigs lol. My wife loves giving head especially while rolling. I take it b/c it's like a pacifier for her lol so that's one reason I don't have issue getting it up. This weekend we are going to Vegas for our anniversary and I was able to get molly's. We have never done them before so I hope it's not much different then doing pills. I tested them with dance safe kit and they tested good also weighed and each cap has .15 we taking two ea. I also have some pills I stored away and was thinking if I should bring. The pills I have I also tested and they tested good. 

My question is has anyone takin both a molly and a pill? Should we take both? I don't wanna ruin our fun quality time.


----------



## xtc5551212

ZeroX said:


> My question is has anyone takin both a molly and a pill? Should we take both? I don't wanna ruin our fun quality time.


 
So jealous! You're going to have an awesome time in vego. I'd avoid the casinos/strip while you're rolling and just spend the time gettin' down in the room. Or go on an adventure and find the jacuzzi or hit one of the clubs (but watch out the big clubs just want you to buy bottle service, sometimes they'll block off 1/2 the club to those who don't). Sometimes the smaller clubs/lounges are fun too, cheaper and less 'velvet rope,' like "V-bar" at the Venetian.

I wouldn't worry about taking both a molly pill and a pressed. If they're both clean it shouldn't matter. Chances are there might be speedy adultrants in the pressed pill which will give you more energy. If the molly is pure it will be a more mellow, trippy roll in my experience. Which is perfect for long love-making sessions. If I were you I'd hit the molly first, get in some good lovin', then hit the pressed and party like a rock star!

Have fun! Don't forget to pack lube, massage oil, candles, something that vibrates, and glo-sticks for the bath tub!


----------



## xtc5551212

NSFW: Some p0rn videos which seem involve sex on mdma. What's your guess, on MDMA or not? (mods please delete if inappropriate).


----------



## ZeroX

I got a room at the cosmopolitan and it has a jacuzzi tub in the room. So that be fun. We plan to stay in most of the time but also might go to the club too. Still deciding. We will start one molly and go from there. Thanks for the advise. Oh and we got the lube and toys to prolly keep us entertain and stuck in room the whole time lol


----------



## xtc5551212

ZeroX said:


> I got a room at the cosmopolitan and it has a jacuzzi tub in the room. So that be fun. We plan to stay in most of the time but also might go to the club too. Still deciding. We will start one molly and go from there. Thanks for the advise. Oh and we got the lube and toys to prolly keep us entertain and stuck in room the whole time lol


 
So awesome! My girl and I rolled in a hotel with an in-room jacuzzi once. We got so into the sex we completely forgot about the jacuzzi and didn't even fill it up! If you make it out of the room once you start rollin' I'd be impressed 

One thing you might want to try: Put some bubble-bath in the jacuzzi (just a little), crank the jets, turn out the lights and put some glo-sticks in the tub. Just watching the water/foam swirl is mind-blowing! I tried this in a home jacuzzi-bathtub once and it was incredible.


----------



## ZeroX

That's a good idea!! Deff going to try that. Thank!


----------



## ZeroX

When we do our getaway we make sure we have a jacuzzi in the room, We use the jacuzzi all the time it's my lady fav place to have sex in. She enjoys the jets.


----------



## rocknroll702

lol real fatman -- funny shit


----------



## rocknroll702

zerox how do you find places with jacuzzis in the room that sounds awesome


----------



## ZeroX

@rocknroll when I look for rooms I look for rooms with whirlpool tubs or a jacuzzi.  I stayed at planet Hollywood in Vegas and it had a actual jacuzzi next to the bed. In San Diego at the del coronado my lady and I had a private jacuzzi outside our room and I mean private :D But most places we stay at have just large whirlpool tubs. Still fun tho. That's one thing my lady request for when I do the searching.


----------



## Renz Envy

ZeroX said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum but been rolling since late 90's. My wife and I love having sex everytime we do roll. Come up, peak, and come down. We actually make a weekend get away just so we can enjoy each other company. We don't roll too often I'd say 3 times a year on special occasion. I never have a problem getting it up but finishing has always been the problem. I guess not a problem its just we go for hrs. Normally take breaks in between for cigs lol. My wife loves giving head especially while rolling. I take it b/c it's like a pacifier for her lol so that's one reason I don't have issue getting it up. This weekend we are going to Vegas for our anniversary and I was able to get molly's. We have never done them before so I hope it's not much different then doing pills. I tested them with dance safe kit and they tested good also weighed and each cap has .15 we taking two ea. I also have some pills I stored away and was thinking if I should bring. The pills I have I also tested and they tested good.
> 
> My question is has anyone takin both a molly and a pill? Should we take both? I don't wanna ruin our fun quality time.



It was a safe bet to test both substances before dosing. The main concern with combining ecstasy from two different sources is that one may contain Paramethoxy-amphetamine and the other may contain MDMA, which is a lethal combination. Responsible for many ecstasy deaths.

However it seems you're in the clear. Have fun


----------



## ZeroX

Now I'm thinking twice before I mix a pill and the mollys. I have more mollys but I wanted to save the others but It's best to be safe so I'll just bring extra mollys. 

We are getting pack and rdy to leave for Vegas in the morn. Tomorrow night will be a blast!


----------



## ZeroX

Had a wonderful and exciting night with my wife. We took .3 of molly ea, .15 first hr and another .15 about a hour and a half later. mollys are the best, rolled for about 6 hrs. Been a while since we rolled that hard. We didnt need to use the extra pills i brought. And she was more horny then ever. All she wanted was to give me a BJ and to anal fuck her. We had sex for hours from 10pm-4am with breaks in between for cigs. With no problem getting my soldier up. Such a great weekend. Thought I share :D


----------



## xtc5551212

Awesome! Such a lovely, cerebral vacation for couples. Did you venture out around the hotel at all?


----------



## ZeroX

We walked the strip but not rolling. When we got in around 9 we decided to take the mollys and started to get rdy to go to a club but by the time we was about to leave it started to hit my wife hard. So instead we stayed in and had a party in our room.


----------



## Auwksee1991

Anyone ever plunged? Put crushed shard on your dick and put it in a girls ass? 

an ex-gf used to like it, said it hit really hard. haha


----------



## heavywater

sex on e feels great but for me, it's really hard to actually orgasm.  this is true of most uppers though... they all seem to increase my sex drive and staying power while paralyzing my dick so it can't actually feel anything.  maybe something to do with vasoconstriction?


----------



## heavywater

never tried putting molly shards on my dick though.  maybe that is the secret...


----------



## xtc5551212

Auwksee1991 said:


> Anyone ever plunged? Put crushed shard on your dick and put it in a girls ass?  an ex-gf used to like it, said it hit really hard. haha



That sounds like a complicated way to go about plugging. Perhaps she can try it on you first with a strap-on and you can tell us what it's like


----------



## MrHH

It is just "fantastic" in safe doses. I prefer it before or in the peak  the bad thing is that sometimes i get slept aftrwords hahahah


----------



## noobface

I wonder how many children have been conceived on a night of rolling


----------



## jerry21

Ahh yes...
Sexstasy.... A wonderful thing...

Though i do find i get distracted by how comfortable the mattress is, or the softness of the rug haha...


----------



## hedonist33

*Crazy Shit*

We love Sex on E. We'll just roll and stay in having sex all night long with an occasional cig break.

The carzy thing is all the different shit we'll try. We do things on E that neither of us would do normally or even drunk. I think thats a big part of why we like it so much


----------



## Keaton

Sex on MDMA is great, but sex on LSD is supposed to be a lot better.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

"Some say the X makes the sex spectaculor" - Notorious BIG

I've had my many moments of becoming so engulfed in the E that sex was out of this world. The top time was probably back in about 2000-2001. I was somewhat new to the E scene. I had some pretty potent MDMA rolls (I think they were Mitsubishis. lol. I remember when rolls first became illegal, the stamp on the pills would make everyone think that certain pills contain certain things. total marketing tool but wuteva)..... But I took the rolls in a casino. Right as I was coming up and not peaked just yet, that's when me and my girl at the time got jiggy with it. At the time it seemed like the best way to get aroused and stay hard enough to get it in. Normally if I had waited till the peak or after the peak to get it on there was sometimes problems. (oooops). But emotionally and physically me and my girl at the time connected on a higher emotional and physical level. Absolute bedrock


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Keaton said:


> Sex on MDMA is great, but sex on LSD is supposed to be a lot better.



I've tried having sex on mushrooms and LSD before. Very Very strange and had to stop. Total mind fuck. Especially when my girls body was melting and her face was morphing


----------



## ooh.shiny

How can anyone have sex on mushrooms? Seriously? Isn't the bodyload just too much? I love mushrooms but I'm not very mobile while on them.


----------



## rocknroll702

what is bodyload?? feeling of having to shit?


----------



## xtc5551212

Such a lovely thing, the combination of peaking and penetration. The most erotic moment of my life happened when this happened the first time, it was like we were both exploding in pleasure.


----------



## kroniic

I wanna so try "The plug of mystery!"

Place a pill on your partners asshole and then proceed to give them anal sex, without letting them know there is a pill there!


----------



## hedonist33

^It all sounds fine ecxept the part about them not knowing


----------



## hedonist33

Best sex ever on E. When people talk about E being addictive...its not the e, its the sex on e that's addicitive. Its just way too good


----------



## hedonist33

hedonist33 said:


> Best sex ever on E. When people talk about E being addictive...its not the e, its the sex on e that's addicitive. Its just way too good



The only problem we ever run into is that we run out (hate when that happens) and then have a problem finding more in that moment, darn, darn, darn....


----------



## tomdpimp

ZeroX said:


> Had a wonderful and exciting night with my wife. We took .3 of molly ea, .15 first hr and another .15 about a hour and a half later. mollys are the best, rolled for about 6 hrs. Been a while since we rolled that hard. We didnt need to use the extra pills i brought. And she was more horny then ever. All she wanted was to give me a BJ and to anal fuck her. We had sex for hours from 10pm-4am with breaks in between for cigs. With no problem getting my soldier up. Such a great weekend. Thought I share :D



My wife and I sixty-nine a lot and I've almost got her up for anal.  I'm always game for it on Molly though.


----------



## ntr420

My wife and I have had awesome times screwing on E since 2005 and it's what we really like E for.  We can't even roll with our friends anymore without becoming a disappearing act.  It always hits her first, and there's no talking to her it's disappear time.and just go with it dude   get immersed it rocks.   Maybe a little LITTLE jagermeister some time around the peak area would help take the edge off a little.  

Dudes, stop with the it doesn't work for me or whatever it's can be a self-fulfilling prophecy for some otherwise stud reading this thread.  Just get naughty, and patient and it WILL OOOO GOSH it will happen  Unless your shit's bunk.  Buy a test kit.  39/40 molly's I've tested since around 2008 have been fake.  
Friends, festivals, raves, whatever... people swear they're rolling and it's awesome and i test it and it's fake.  
Real MDMxx + sex = ROCKS


----------



## blackskirt

Penetrative sex on E doesn't happen for me, mostly because my partner can't keep it up. I also think it's not as sensual as other forms of intimacy which I prefer more. but I do love the way it enhances intimacy, emotional bonding and the erotic as a whole - especially cuddling, kissing, touching, groping, oral and everything in between.


----------



## ZeroX

First Vegas now Hawaii!!! My wife and I gonna have another fun night. We only roll anywhere from 3-4 times a year. Only thing I hope is the roll be just as strong as our Vegas trip which was 2 months ago. I'm sure it be fine and we taking Molly's again. 

@blackskirt I agree the enhance intimacy and emotional bonding is great but the penetration is so much fun too !!! What I suggest is outfits, toys, and a ring will help a lot too.


----------



## mark881

Used to be able to get it up no problem on X years ago, no idea whats in the new pills but I can't get my ding a ling to work.  Defo not a problem with me straight, stoned or drunk, I'm like 3-4 times cum in 1 night guy still.


----------



## hedonist33

Sex on X = Mind blowing. My SO and I just keep going all night. and it just gets better and better as the night goes by. We end up trying shit we'd never do other wise and for longer than we could ever handle.


----------



## ZeroX

squarerootof23 said:


> I guess I never thought about this......  No problems carrying that through the airport security and on board the aircraft?


Sry can't tell how I'm doing it but I will say it's not a problem.


----------



## deano88

Getting it up is not the problem its finnishing!! But if you do manage to finnish the feeling is out of this world


----------



## ZeroX

My wife and I had a blast. Hotel in Hawaii, walked on the beach at 2am while rolling, sex on the beach was exciting, sex for hours. We had sex on the balconey while hearing the waves crash,  under the moon was real romantic. The mood was so right my penis was hard the whole time. My lady was wanting some anal action that she brought her anal plug by Crystal delight which is by far the prettiest butt bling out there. and surprised me with it by wearing it during my lap dance she gave me. She is the best!! One of the best things I love is how far and how much u can bust a load. I mean shooting several times passed your lady head and all over her face, her tits, tummy, and clit to still putting it back in to do a cream pie. all the way from down south. I put them porn star to shame lol. Had such a great time I had to share.


----------



## js112

U guys are lucky to have sex on E, My penis shrinks really badly in size and becomes thin aswell.


----------



## flyingcloud

Had my first E about a month and a half ago, that was the best feeling I ever had in my life!! Club, dance, music, people, was like in a dreamworld, fuckin awesome. I was rolling for more than 12 hrs. But didn't feel like having sex! even with BJ it wasn't getting up! it was a strange thing to experience


----------



## ZeroX

^^ I sugest having your lady perform lap dances, outfits, a lot of foreplay, toys are great (don't forget the lube), stuff that gets u excited. I don't have a problem getting it up but my stamina is a different story. What my lady and I always do is go at it till I'm about to bust then stop for cigs, we keep doing that before the come down and then go all out till u bust. The ending orgasum is insane for both of us. I always pull out so I can shower my girl with my love then put it back in for that cream fill


----------



## Isopropanol

indelibleface said:


> I love sex on MDMA, but it's almost better to explore other ways of pleasuring your partner aside from straight sex, mostly because it's hard for a male to "get up" during a roll. It still feels great, it's just incredibly difficult to remain hard long enough for it to be useful during intercourse.


Exactly!


----------



## Mr Trippy Balls

The Real Fatman said:


> I got a blowjob whilst rolling it was fucking awsome. then the chicks dad came home threatened me with a shotgun and I jumped out the window.



Lad.


----------



## Mr Trippy Balls

yeah it's all about shagging on X, was ragging this fat chick the other night when i was on it but accidently shat myself a lil after i came, not a high point in my life i admit.


----------



## bure10

Just rolled this past weekend and had sex both nights with my GF who was rolling to and we both had an amazing experience. I've never had an issue getting it up while rolling; in fact, during the EDM show, she was whispering sweet nothings into my ear and i was getting a solid hard on, so when it came time to bangarang, it was on for 2 hours both nights. The orgasm is something else and getting a blowjob was just the bees knees!


----------



## Harleequin

Kissing and making out is fun. Not sex while rolling.


----------



## 5000m

Mr Trippy Balls said:


> yeah it's all about shagging on X, was ragging this fat chick the other night when i was on it but accidently shat myself a lil after i came, not a high point in my life i admit.


 
Lol


----------



## element13

blow job while rolling.... hard with dry mouth


----------



## Losers lntuition

I love sex on E... and really love being watched fuck rolling its amazing. I got into the habbit if rolling alone, go outside get completely naked and just masturbate as long as you can love the feeling of the wind on your naked body rolling, uhhh god... pools are great too


----------



## Yoblack

Mr Trippy Balls said:


> yeah it's all about shagging on X, was ragging this fat chick the other night when i was on it but accidently shat myself a lil after i came, not a high point in my life i admit.



LOLOLOL bro ew


----------



## Horsa

Sex while high on E only happen once for me, I did get hard with the help of Cialis. It's amazing but I can't cum, while my wife get 5 orgasms. 
With sex on the come down, usually my wife can't orgasm, until a friend told me about Erimin(Nimetazepam). 
With Erimin, not only she can orgasm, I don't need cialis to get hard.


----------



## thizzlemonster86

impossible to finish lol.


----------



## yanker

Impossible to start lol


----------



## Synaptic Gap

last time I rolled with my girl I took 100mg viagara with the mdma.  Best sex ever!!!


----------



## Horsa

thizzlemonster86 said:


> impossible to finish lol.


Most ppl can't finish since they can't concentrate, the mind seems to be wandering off too often. 
To be able to finish, you need something to take care of the mind problem.
I used Erimin, and I was sure Valium will work too.


----------



## rincewindrocks

element13 said:


> blow job while rolling.... hard with dry mouth



lol love the double entendre here


----------



## AxlCobain

I've had sex one time while rolling. I wasnt even thinking about sex until my GF at the time said, more or less, "fuck me". Was it good? Well, ive had tight pussy and loose pussy but never bad pussy. Was it singificantly better? Probably but I can't remember. What I do remember was that it was nearly impossible for me to get off, I wasn't watching a clock but it felt like it took hours and that we didn't have sex for 3 days after cause she was sore and my dick was a little raw.

My only tip would be...LUBE!!!


----------



## oldskoolroller

Dropped a 140 mg cap of molly about an hour ago,and the wife just ate some adderral. Going to be a very fun Saturday night.Lot and lots of incredible sex is about to begin.


----------



## kwhat

yanker said:


> Impossible to start lol



i can not get up for the life of me on stimulants.


----------



## AbsintheKittie

It tends to be on the come down more.. at least for Male Female intercourse.. We have done other sexual acts while near or at peak.. But not Intercourse.. My Partner can get up fine while peaking it just does not stay up too long.. once the come down starts.. about half way in come down he's fine.. that goes into the after glow.. I think last week we had as much sex as most couples have in a year.. LOL.. Epic to say the least.. and the most powerful orgasms for him, and me on come down and after glow.. 

 We have tried cock rings, both the gland and full wrap types to see if it would help during peak to stay up.. Nope.. we just ended up losing them on the bed some place too.. LOL

Having LOTS of lube around , flavored and normal is great too..  I have some Mint Body butter stuff ( its eatable and meant for sex ) makes everything tingle.. its EPIC for this.. I really need to reorder.. :D


----------



## leenytart

Im looking for some creative freaky ideas for my next sex fueled molly night with the wife. We have every toy amaginable and sex furniture and sex swing.


----------



## deano88

Sounds like you got enough ideas! But if you really wanna push the boat out try putting marmite up her ass and licking it dry then let her shit on your face and stamp on your balls with high heels. Then go outside and demand she gives you a blow job outside on top of the wheely bin wearing a cat woman suit whilst you sing the England vindaloo anthem.

Then invite 2 lesbians round 1 Scottish and 1 Japanese (this is important) and let them fuck your wife with strap on whilst you wank in the corner with a tub of peanut butter. Then attache a dildo to the black and decker and drill the Scottish lesbians ass til she bleeds and make her sing god save the queen.

Cook some noodles with the Japanese lesbian and put them in the bath and have dirty rough sex in a bath full of noodles with your wife and tell the lesbians to fuck off. Finally cum on your wife's face and tell her to grab you a pastie from greggs then watch the footy.

Just a suggestion like...


----------



## Tha_BluJay98

Yesterday I threw a party at me,and my roommates place and we had around 60 people over. I ate one ex pill and like 3 hours after I slept with this hot blonde who also ate one that I met at the party that night and I lasted like 30 minutes before getting off, I asked her if she did and she said she lost count. After that we went for like 2 hours solid before I got off again, and I did her for like another hour after that, didn't get off and did her again about 20 minutes later and got off and went to bed


----------



## garygroundwork

sex on ecstasy is amazing...but yeah I can't cum


----------



## sickstring

Different! I found it was less actual fucking and more general touching/exploring/oral, and it was a long session that seemed to have occasional naps but lasted a couple of hours. We had quite a lot and she thought there were other people in the room! Good fun, although at one point she came and told me she had "come in the third person"! Still no idea what she meant! And yes, Viagra!


----------



## Durzo1258

Naps on MDMA ? Unless you mean a moment when you space out on it because you're rolling so hard.


----------



## Cassio

my body looks so beautiful on E, it´s like I´m the most perfect model that ever stepped on the face Earth. I feel like a god.


----------



## sickstring

Durzo1258 Yes, thats what I meant, sorry. Space outs and breaks from the sex


----------



## pablo8732

sex is great on mdma, but i cannot cum, no matter how long i go for. any tips ? i saw someone mention valium, anyone had success with that?


----------



## Durzo1258

I just go jack hammer mode and focus really hard.


----------



## dicko89

it is the best!


----------



## augustaB

Love it, who cares if you can't get hard, when so many other options are available.


----------



## Oxynormal

6-apb eph kWh the and synthetic shrooms


----------



## pleasureNpain

Were you ever able to try sex and E? It can be awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Whizzkidd

Sex and e fun times no the best times!! It gave me a beautiful daughter ahaha classic


----------



## DirkDiggler84

I have not tried X since I was 18. That was 16 years ago before these bath salts came around. Now you have to have a test kit to roll....blahhh. I was so young and full of the big T, but alas did not have a date or a girlfriend. I was at this rave-esque house party out in the woods of Odenville and virtually everyone had a partner. I probably could have humped without notice, but who wants to be a third wheel right!? I wasn't that desperate lol. Well......Hrummphh! Ok, so a week ago the wife gives me the go ahead to get a gram of Ice. I tell her all about it when she arrives from work that night, as I had already added a couple shards to top up. She was instantly exited and interested because of the intense body high this stuff produced. You see, she has had a problem since someone messed with her as a child. She found it not impossible, but close to it to get off. I spread her out a line and kept telling her dirty things I wanted to do while she came up after ingestion. She was genuinely turned on. I thought I liked it rough! She was telling me to do things and put it places that would make anyone blush! After I got off the second time about two hours of hard sex, I was kaput. I told her just tell me what to do, and ohhhh she did. We literally stopped counting when her orgasm count got to 25. This shit was crazy! Even after we were done at daylight she would get these periodic surges of euphoric tingling going down her body. It would hit downstairs and she would have another O. I didn't believe my eyes. Hell even the next day, she could get off on command or at-will at least. I was jelous seeing that I felt like crap and had came down. She is a 120 lb petite nurse and her tolerance was actually higher than mine! The body is a strange thing. And ICE is a GREAT thing, used in moderation and checkups by ones spouse on usage and frequency of use. I say it all the time, but I will say it again, I am a LUCKY man!


----------

